# Saudis Go on Full Alert after Putin Threatens to Hit S. Arab in Reprisal fo



## SpArK

*Saudis Go on Full Alert after Putin Threatens to Hit S. Arab in Reprisal for US Attack on Syria*









*The Main Intelligence Directorate (GRU) reported that President Putins orders this week to the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for a massive military strike against Saudi Arabia in the event that the West attacks Syria has stunned the Saudis forcing them to go on full war alert.
The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:*

*The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow*.

Meantime, according to whatdoesitmean.com, the GRU has also reported that Pakistans largest religious-political party Jamiat Ahle Hadith (JAH) is now threatening Russia too over Putins war order against Saudi Arabia, and as we can read as reported by The International News Service:

Addressing a Press conference on Thursday, JAH Vice President Allama Zubair Ahmad Zaheer said that his party would hold demonstrations in all major cities to express solidarity with Saudi Arabia, and to condemn Russian president for his wild and unscrupulous threats."

He warned Putin that he would invite wrath from entire Muslim world if he dared to attempt harm Saudi Arabia. He demanded Islamabad to sever ties with Moscow. He said Russian presidents threat would be treated as a declaration of war against Islam and a strong Jihad would be waged against Russia.

This GRU report noted that both the Saudis war moves and Pakistans provocative threats against Russia are being engineered by Obama regime apparatchiks who now control the largest secret intelligence organization ever created in modern human history and which the Washington Post News Service, using top-secret documents released to them by whistleblower Edward Snowden, reports cost over $52 billion and employs over 107,000 spies.

The Obama regime's rush to attack Syria, this GRU report continued, was dealt a severe blow yesterday after the British Parliament revolted against Prime Minister David Cameron and refused to allow the United Kingdom to participate in any war action against the Syria people.

Though not being told to the American people by the Obama regime (or their propaganda mainstream media), this GRU report said, the unraveling of British support for the Obama regimes planned war against Syria came after new reports from the Associated Press News Service revealed that the chemical weapons attack being investigated by the United Nations were, indeed from Saudi Arabia.

The American InfoWars.Com News Service confirmed this Saudi connection to chemical weapons being used in Syria, and as we can, in part, read:

Syrian rebels in the Damascus suburb of Ghouta have admitted to Associated Press journalist Dale Gavlak that they were responsible for last weeks chemical weapons incident which western powers have blamed on Bashar Al-Assads forces, revealing that the casualties were the result of an accident caused by rebels mishandling chemical weapons provided to them by Saudi Arabia.

From numerous interviews with doctors, Ghouta residents, rebel fighters and their families.many believe that certain rebels received chemical weapons via the Saudi intelligence chief, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, and were responsible for carrying out the (deadly) gas attack, writes Gavlak.

Rebels told Gavlak that they were not properly trained on how to handle the chemical weapons or even told what they were. It appears as though the weapons were initially supposed to be given to the Al-Qaeda offshoot Jabhat al-Nusra.

We were very curious about these arms. And unfortunately, some of the fighters handled the weapons improperly and set off the explosions, one militant named J told Gavlak.

His claims are echoed by another female fighter named K, who told Gavlak, They didnt tell us what these arms were or how to use them. We didnt know they were chemical weapons. We never imagined they were chemical weapons.

Abu Abdel-Moneim, the father of an opposition rebel, also told Gavlak, My son came to me two weeks ago asking what I thought the weapons were that he had been asked to carry, describing them as having a tube-like structure while others were like a huge gas bottle. The father names the Saudi militant who provided the weapons as Abu Ayesha.

According to Abdel-Moneim, the weapons exploded inside a tunnel, killing 12 rebels. More than a dozen rebels interviewed reported that their salaries came from the Saudi government.

Important to note, and as we had previously reported, Putins extraordinary war order against Saudi Arabia came after he became enraged after his early August meeting with Saudi Prince Bandar bin Sultan who warned that if Russia did not accept the defeat of Syria, Saudi Arabia would unleash Chechen terrorists under their control to cause mass death and chaos during the Winter Olympics scheduled to be held 7-23 February 2014 in Sochi, Russia.

Prince Bandar went on to say that Chechens operating in Syria were a pressure tool that could be switched on an off. These groups do not scare us. We use them in the face of the Syrian regime but they will have no role in Syrias political future.

Putin replied to Prince Bandar by saying Our stance on Assad will never change. We believe that the Syrian regime is the best speaker on behalf of the Syrian people, and not those liver eaters [Putin said referring to footage showing a Jihadist rebel eating the heart and liver of a Syrian soldier HERE], and which Prince Bandar in turn warned that there can be no escape from the military option if Russia declines the olive branch.

In spite of the truth of Saudi Arabia and their terrorist allies being responsible for chemical weapons use in Syria, this GRU report concluded, the Obama regime continues on its path to war against the Syrian people in spite of it being illegal under both United States and International law.

Where illegal wars matter most to the Americans, however, and as we have seen too many tragic times in the past, is when oil and gas are involved. And in this case, the Obama regime, along with its Saudi Arabian and Persian Gulf puppet state allies (some of the most repressed nations on Earth), are prepared at all costs to prevent the proposed Iran-Iraq-Syrian gas pipeline from being completedwhich is, in its starkest truth, what this conflict is really all about in the first place.


Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Suddenly war is at doorstep....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Fars News..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## El Weirdo

I wonder what will Nawaz Shareef do now? 
(but I think he`ll be like " Ooo I was quoted wrong by the press) .

Only a couple of days ago he said "Pakistan will stand militarily shoulder to shoulder with Saudi" or something like that!! 

Time to bite his tongue if Russia went to war with Saudi (which is unlikely though).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iranigirl2

Arabian Legend said:


> Fars News..



The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:

&#8220;The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Russia won't attack SA highly unlikely all this is the growl to deter US from attacking Syria, but if they did all preparations will be in vain


----------



## EMERCOM

iranigirl2 said:


> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:
> 
> The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow.


Russia just needs a few kh-55's and should target saudi oil facilities and ports.Once that is complete,saudi arabia will slide into chaos as its population which is welfare dependent will rebel as the welfare money dries up.Win win for Russia and the world.

------------and if the islamic world decides to do jihad then there were world class biological weapons like superplague . It will destroy 800 million to 1 billion sunnis and reduce their jihad capability as their population will be struggling to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, it wouldn't even need to do that.... just a "boo" from Russia will do.....



EMERCOM said:


> Russia just needs a few kh-55's and should target saudi oil facilities and ports.Once that is complete,saudi arabia will slide into chaos as its population which is welfare dependent will rebel as the welfare money dries up.Win win for Russia and the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend

iranigirl2 said:


> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:
> 
> &#8220;The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow.&#8221;



Yes Level 2 and not ''full war alert''. Second, Russia has nothing to do with that, most of surrounding arab countries including Israel, also announced military alert and some have distributed anti-biochemical masks. Its something axiomatic and usual should the child murderer Assad and his thugs do something stupid in a retaliation to US attack on em. Same as that of Iran threatening to attack Israel and GCC if the West attack Iran nuclear facilities. 

same news was published on Reuters days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend

EMERCOM said:


> Russia just needs a few kh-55's and should target saudi oil facilities and ports.Once that is complete,saudi arabia will slide into chaos as its population which is welfare dependent will rebel as the welfare money dries up.Win win for Russia and the world.
> 
> ------------and if the islamic world decides to do jihad then there were world class biological weapons like superplague . It will destroy 800 million to 1 billion sunnis and reduce their jihad capability as their population will be struggling to survive.



You guys never learn do you? Do we have to repeat what we did during Soviet Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EMERCOM

Arabian Legend said:


> You guy never learn do you? Do we have to repeat what we did during Soviet Union.



You did nothing .It was economic warfare alongwith USA,UK ,Japan and your nation.But superplague is a miracle weapon.It will decimate the 1 billion strong ummah in 1 week .Plus cost per kill is very low .Would you like another war involving biological WMD this time?

I am hoping your muslim world declares jihad.We will get perfect specimens for mass use of our biological superweapons.

---------
but if it has to be a limited war then  then we target only oil facilities.That with drying up of saudi money will cause revolt and overthrow of the Al-Saud thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Arabian Legend said:


> You guy never learn do you? Do we have to repeat what we did during Soviet Union.



Indians are Eunuchs so he is hoping the Russian bear will fulfill his fantasy for him.  

Anyway on topic if this is true, Saudi got trolled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

EMERCOM said:


> You did nothing .It was economic warfare alongwith USA,UK ,Japan and your nation.But superplague is a miracle weapon.It will decimate the 1 billion strong ummah in 1 week .Plus cost per kill is very low .Would you like another war involving biological WMD this time?
> 
> I am hoping your muslim world declares jihad.We will get perfect specimens for mass use of our biological superweapons.



You have no balls doing such thing, keep big mouthing like the rest of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EMERCOM

Arabian Legend said:


> You have no balls doing such thing, keep big mouthing like the rest of you.



Really? are you sure? Russia has a massive civil defense and underground city and outpost network for population and military survival.

Then why did Russia build 5000 underground nuclear bunkers in Moscow,each capable of holding 1,500 people by 2012 for civilian population?
seems we are preparing for WW3 and you arabs will be lovely test specimen for our superweapons.



Mamba said:


> Indians are Eunuchs so he is hoping the Russian bear will fulfill his fantasy for him.
> 
> Anyway on topic if this is true, Saudi got trolled.



Then why did Russia recently build 5000 bunkers against nuclear attack in Moscow with each capable of 1500 people. Hmm.... 

Would you also like to be a test specimen .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

*Nothing to do with the Vodka addicts, the level 2 alert is because of the upcoming NATO strikes on Asshead regime, the Vodka addicts can't win on KSA by Air nor sea, they stand no chance, their only hope is by Ballistic missiles which won't do that much of a damage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

EMERCOM said:


> Really? are you sure? Russia has a massive civil defense and underground city and outpost network for population and military survival.
> 
> Then why did Russia build 5000 underground nuclear bunkers in Moscow,each capable of holding 1,500 people by 2012 for civilian population?
> seems we are preparing for WW3 and you arabs will be lovely test specimen for our superweapons.



You will face it from every angle, we will come to you at where your are in big numbers from everywhere. You guys failed to handle Chechnya let alone engage in a war with such an important country like KSA. So yes keep barking all you want nothing gonna change the reality that the russian are cowards to attempt such thing because they know it will be suicidal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Fars news is being "farce" again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## !eon

enough with dreaming, now wake up dude 



EMERCOM said:


> Russia just needs a few kh-55's and should target saudi oil facilities and ports.Once that is complete,saudi arabia will slide into chaos as its population which is welfare dependent will rebel as the welfare money dries up.Win win for Russia and the world.
> 
> ------------and if the islamic world decides to do jihad then there were world class biological weapons like superplague . It will destroy 800 million to 1 billion sunnis and reduce their jihad capability as their population will be struggling to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EMERCOM

Arabian Legend said:


> You will face it from every angle, we will come to you at where your are in big numbers from everywhere. You guys failed to handle Chechnya let alone engage in a war with such an important country like KSA. So yes keep barking all you want nothing gonna change the reality that the russian are cowards to attempt such thing because they know it will be suicidal.



You guys can come.We have chemical weapons for that.And how will you come ? on camel.Camel will be too slow .It will also be easy target for our hinds and su-25. We will after all destroy your refineries and oil facilities , so you are left with camels and donkeys for transport.

Keep barking . Once we use our bioweapons there will be nowhere to hide and we will decimate the ummah in a matter of less than week. And we have exterminated and converted muslims and conquered muslim empires for centuries. Also we will get your lovely lands of the middle east which are laden with oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

EMERCOM said:


> You guys can come.We have chemical weapons for that.And how will you come ? on camel.Camel will be too slow .It will also be easy target for our hinds and su-25. We will after all destroy your refineries and oil facilities , so you are left with camels and donkeys for transport.
> 
> Keep barking . Once we use our bioweapons there will be nowhere to hide and we will decimate the ummah in a matter of less than week. And we have exterminated and converted muslims and conquered muslim empires for centuries. Also we will get your lovely lands of the middle east which are laden with oil.



Typical indian mentality? How old are you? my daddy is better than yours

Go find someone your age to talk to.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nwmalik

El Weirdo said:


> I wonder what will Nawaz Shareef do now?
> (but I think he`ll be like " Ooo I was quoted wrong by the press) .
> 
> Only a couple of days ago he said "Pakistan will stand militarily shoulder to shoulder with Saudi" or something like that!!
> 
> Time to bite his tongue if Russia went to war with Saudi (which is unlikely though).


 Don't think so.
Every Pakistani will be ready to defend the Holy Land.
I am already here. Lucky me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

EMERCOM said:


> You guys can come.We have chemical weapons for that.And how will you come ? on camel.Camel will be too slow .It will also be easy target for our hinds and su-25. We will after all destroy your refineries and oil facilities , so you are left with camels and donkeys for transport.
> 
> Keep barking . Once we use our bioweapons there will be nowhere to hide and we will decimate the ummah in a matter of less than week. And we have exterminated and converted muslims and conquered muslim empires for centuries. Also we will get your lovely lands of the middle east which are laden with oil.



Okay buddy, let the adults talk here. Go play with the rest of the kids in the Indian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SwAggeR

Mosamania said:


> Okay buddy, let the adults talk here. Go play with the rest of the kids in the Indian section.



Just ignore him Einstein, why bother quoting him ??

Did he frightened you ??Hide behind your Uncle Sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> Fars news is being "farce" again.



Kill Joy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Russians will annihilate the Saudis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oFFbEAT

Arabian Legend said:


> Typical indian mentality? How old are you? my daddy is better than yours
> 
> Go find someone your age to talk to.



I think, You should consider him Russian and reply.....
IMHO, Indians in general have neutral view in this regard....he might have some special affiliation towards Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mamba said:


> Indian saying we like he is Russian.



PDF should enforce age restriction my man..just give him a water gun and show him the backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayhawk

Why is there an annoying Indian in every thread....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

saad_hawk said:


> Why is there an annoying Indian in every thread....lol



Why is there a pakistani posing as an american in each thread?
On topic though i agree,this is rhetoric.No russian attack is coming lol.Probably fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Fars News? 



iranigirl2 said:


> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:
> 
> The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow.



The RSF & SANG have been on high alert for a week now, but not for these measures have nothing to do with the Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

You just admitted it  

And we can repeat what we've done in the old good days  


EMERCOM said:


> You did nothing .It was economic warfare alongwith USA,UK ,Japan and *your nation*.But superplague is a miracle weapon.It will decimate the 1 billion strong ummah in 1 week .Plus cost per kill is very low .Would you like another war involving biological WMD this time?
> 
> I am hoping your muslim world declares jihad.We will get perfect specimens for mass use of our biological superweapons.
> 
> ---------
> but if it has to be a limited war then  then we target only oil facilities.That with drying up of saudi money will cause revolt and overthrow of the Al-Saud thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

SpArK said:


> *Saudis Go on Full Alert after Putin Threatens to Hit S. Arab in Reprisal for US Attack on Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Main Intelligence Directorate (GRU) reported that President Putins orders this week to the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for a massive military strike against Saudi Arabia in the event that the West attacks Syria has stunned the Saudis forcing them to go on full war alert.
> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:*
> 
> *The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow*.
> 
> Meantime, according to whatdoesitmean.com, the GRU has also reported that Pakistans largest religious-political party Jamiat Ahle Hadith (JAH) is now threatening Russia too over Putins war order against Saudi Arabia, and as we can read as reported by The International News Service:
> 
> Addressing a Press conference on Thursday, JAH Vice President Allama Zubair Ahmad Zaheer said that his party would hold demonstrations in all major cities to express solidarity with Saudi Arabia, and to condemn Russian president for his wild and unscrupulous threats."
> 
> He warned Putin that he would invite wrath from entire Muslim world if he dared to attempt harm Saudi Arabia. He demanded Islamabad to sever ties with Moscow. He said Russian presidents threat would be treated as a declaration of war against Islam and a strong Jihad would be waged against Russia.
> 
> This GRU report noted that both the Saudis war moves and Pakistans provocative threats against Russia are being engineered by Obama regime apparatchiks who now control the largest secret intelligence organization ever created in modern human history and which the Washington Post News Service, using top-secret documents released to them by whistleblower Edward Snowden, reports cost over $52 billion and employs over 107,000 spies.
> 
> The Obama regime's rush to attack Syria, this GRU report continued, was dealt a severe blow yesterday after the British Parliament revolted against Prime Minister David Cameron and refused to allow the United Kingdom to participate in any war action against the Syria people.
> 
> Though not being told to the American people by the Obama regime (or their propaganda mainstream media), this GRU report said, the unraveling of British support for the Obama regimes planned war against Syria came after new reports from the Associated Press News Service revealed that the chemical weapons attack being investigated by the United Nations were, indeed from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The American InfoWars.Com News Service confirmed this Saudi connection to chemical weapons being used in Syria, and as we can, in part, read:
> 
> Syrian rebels in the Damascus suburb of Ghouta have admitted to Associated Press journalist Dale Gavlak that they were responsible for last weeks chemical weapons incident which western powers have blamed on Bashar Al-Assads forces, revealing that the casualties were the result of an accident caused by rebels mishandling chemical weapons provided to them by Saudi Arabia.
> 
> From numerous interviews with doctors, Ghouta residents, rebel fighters and their families.many believe that certain rebels received chemical weapons via the Saudi intelligence chief, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, and were responsible for carrying out the (deadly) gas attack, writes Gavlak.
> 
> Rebels told Gavlak that they were not properly trained on how to handle the chemical weapons or even told what they were. It appears as though the weapons were initially supposed to be given to the Al-Qaeda offshoot Jabhat al-Nusra.
> 
> We were very curious about these arms. And unfortunately, some of the fighters handled the weapons improperly and set off the explosions, one militant named J told Gavlak.
> 
> His claims are echoed by another female fighter named K, who told Gavlak, They didnt tell us what these arms were or how to use them. We didnt know they were chemical weapons. We never imagined they were chemical weapons.
> 
> Abu Abdel-Moneim, the father of an opposition rebel, also told Gavlak, My son came to me two weeks ago asking what I thought the weapons were that he had been asked to carry, describing them as having a tube-like structure while others were like a huge gas bottle. The father names the Saudi militant who provided the weapons as Abu Ayesha.
> 
> According to Abdel-Moneim, the weapons exploded inside a tunnel, killing 12 rebels. More than a dozen rebels interviewed reported that their salaries came from the Saudi government.
> 
> Important to note, and as we had previously reported, Putins extraordinary war order against Saudi Arabia came after he became enraged after his early August meeting with Saudi Prince Bandar bin Sultan who warned that if Russia did not accept the defeat of Syria, Saudi Arabia would unleash Chechen terrorists under their control to cause mass death and chaos during the Winter Olympics scheduled to be held 7-23 February 2014 in Sochi, Russia.
> 
> Prince Bandar went on to say that Chechens operating in Syria were a pressure tool that could be switched on an off. These groups do not scare us. We use them in the face of the Syrian regime but they will have no role in Syrias political future.
> 
> Putin replied to Prince Bandar by saying Our stance on Assad will never change. We believe that the Syrian regime is the best speaker on behalf of the Syrian people, and not those liver eaters [Putin said referring to footage showing a Jihadist rebel eating the heart and liver of a Syrian soldier HERE], and which Prince Bandar in turn warned that there can be no escape from the military option if Russia declines the olive branch.
> 
> In spite of the truth of Saudi Arabia and their terrorist allies being responsible for chemical weapons use in Syria, this GRU report concluded, the Obama regime continues on its path to war against the Syrian people in spite of it being illegal under both United States and International law.
> 
> Where illegal wars matter most to the Americans, however, and as we have seen too many tragic times in the past, is when oil and gas are involved. And in this case, the Obama regime, along with its Saudi Arabian and Persian Gulf puppet state allies (some of the most repressed nations on Earth), are prepared at all costs to prevent the proposed Iran-Iraq-Syrian gas pipeline from being completedwhich is, in its starkest truth, what this conflict is really all about in the first place.
> 
> 
> Farsnews



Will UAE, Oman and other GCC and Pakistan will fight against IRAN and Russia??? if they tried to attack Saudi Arabia???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SpArK said:


> *Saudis Go on Full Alert after Putin Threatens to Hit S. Arab in Reprisal for US Attack on Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Main Intelligence Directorate (GRU) reported that President Putins orders this week to the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for a massive military strike against Saudi Arabia in the event that the West attacks Syria has stunned the Saudis forcing them to go on full war alert.
> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:*
> 
> *The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow*.
> 
> Meantime, according to whatdoesitmean.com, the GRU has also reported that Pakistans largest religious-political party Jamiat Ahle Hadith (JAH) is now threatening Russia too over Putins war order against Saudi Arabia, and as we can read as reported by The International News Service:
> 
> Addressing a Press conference on Thursday, JAH Vice President Allama Zubair Ahmad Zaheer said that his party would hold demonstrations in all major cities to express solidarity with Saudi Arabia, and to condemn Russian president for his wild and unscrupulous threats."
> 
> He warned Putin that he would invite wrath from entire Muslim world if he dared to attempt harm Saudi Arabia. He demanded Islamabad to sever ties with Moscow. He said Russian presidents threat would be treated as a declaration of war against Islam and a strong Jihad would be waged against Russia.
> 
> This GRU report noted that both the Saudis war moves and Pakistans provocative threats against Russia are being engineered by Obama regime apparatchiks who now control the largest secret intelligence organization ever created in modern human history and which the Washington Post News Service, using top-secret documents released to them by whistleblower Edward Snowden, reports cost over $52 billion and employs over 107,000 spies.
> 
> The Obama regime's rush to attack Syria, this GRU report continued, was dealt a severe blow yesterday after the British Parliament revolted against Prime Minister David Cameron and refused to allow the United Kingdom to participate in any war action against the Syria people.
> 
> Though not being told to the American people by the Obama regime (or their propaganda mainstream media), this GRU report said, the unraveling of British support for the Obama regimes planned war against Syria came after new reports from the Associated Press News Service revealed that the chemical weapons attack being investigated by the United Nations were, indeed from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The American InfoWars.Com News Service confirmed this Saudi connection to chemical weapons being used in Syria, and as we can, in part, read:
> 
> Syrian rebels in the Damascus suburb of Ghouta have admitted to Associated Press journalist Dale Gavlak that they were responsible for last weeks chemical weapons incident which western powers have blamed on Bashar Al-Assads forces, revealing that the casualties were the result of an accident caused by rebels mishandling chemical weapons provided to them by Saudi Arabia.
> 
> From numerous interviews with doctors, Ghouta residents, rebel fighters and their families.many believe that certain rebels received chemical weapons via the Saudi intelligence chief, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, and were responsible for carrying out the (deadly) gas attack, writes Gavlak.
> 
> Rebels told Gavlak that they were not properly trained on how to handle the chemical weapons or even told what they were. It appears as though the weapons were initially supposed to be given to the Al-Qaeda offshoot Jabhat al-Nusra.
> 
> We were very curious about these arms. And unfortunately, some of the fighters handled the weapons improperly and set off the explosions, one militant named J told Gavlak.
> 
> His claims are echoed by another female fighter named K, who told Gavlak, They didnt tell us what these arms were or how to use them. We didnt know they were chemical weapons. We never imagined they were chemical weapons.
> 
> Abu Abdel-Moneim, the father of an opposition rebel, also told Gavlak, My son came to me two weeks ago asking what I thought the weapons were that he had been asked to carry, describing them as having a tube-like structure while others were like a huge gas bottle. The father names the Saudi militant who provided the weapons as Abu Ayesha.
> 
> According to Abdel-Moneim, the weapons exploded inside a tunnel, killing 12 rebels. More than a dozen rebels interviewed reported that their salaries came from the Saudi government.
> 
> Important to note, and as we had previously reported, Putins extraordinary war order against Saudi Arabia came after he became enraged after his early August meeting with Saudi Prince Bandar bin Sultan who warned that if Russia did not accept the defeat of Syria, Saudi Arabia would unleash Chechen terrorists under their control to cause mass death and chaos during the Winter Olympics scheduled to be held 7-23 February 2014 in Sochi, Russia.
> 
> Prince Bandar went on to say that Chechens operating in Syria were a pressure tool that could be switched on an off. These groups do not scare us. We use them in the face of the Syrian regime but they will have no role in Syrias political future.
> 
> Putin replied to Prince Bandar by saying Our stance on Assad will never change. We believe that the Syrian regime is the best speaker on behalf of the Syrian people, and not those liver eaters [Putin said referring to footage showing a Jihadist rebel eating the heart and liver of a Syrian soldier HERE], and which Prince Bandar in turn warned that there can be no escape from the military option if Russia declines the olive branch.
> 
> In spite of the truth of Saudi Arabia and their terrorist allies being responsible for chemical weapons use in Syria, this GRU report concluded, the Obama regime continues on its path to war against the Syrian people in spite of it being illegal under both United States and International law.
> 
> Where illegal wars matter most to the Americans, however, and as we have seen too many tragic times in the past, is when oil and gas are involved. And in this case, the Obama regime, along with its Saudi Arabian and Persian Gulf puppet state allies (some of the most repressed nations on Earth), are prepared at all costs to prevent the proposed Iran-Iraq-Syrian gas pipeline from being completedwhich is, in its starkest truth, what this conflict is really all about in the first place.
> 
> 
> Farsnews



Russia is not that stupid Mr that he would attack Saudi Arabia he would face wrath of all the Muslims including Muslims which are living in Russia and would loose support of China as well


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

People need to stop hyping those tabloid headlines, it will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## That Guy

Farsnew, enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Russia has no capability to strike inside the Arabian peninsula. Russian military barely has enough capability to defend its own mainland. If missiles are fired they will draw a response from the Americans. Russian air force will meet its match in the Arab air forces.

Putin is not stupid and MOST Iranian news are made up news.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chhota bheem

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Will UAE, Oman and other GCC and Pakistan will fight against IRAN and Russia??? if they tried to attack Saudi Arabia???



Russians are not fools to attack the holy sites ,if they do as a non muslim even i will be against that.as long as they dont go near the holy sites why would others be bothered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Aeronaut said:


> Russia has no capability to strike inside the Arabian peninsula. Russian military barely has enough capability to defend its own mainland. If missiles are fired they will draw a response from the Americans. Russian air force will meet its match in the Arab air forces.
> 
> Putin is not stupid and MOST Iranian news are made up news.



Russia will not use the first nuclear strike unless her soil got bombed or invaded.

While to launch a full conventional attack on KSA, only the USA during her prime has this capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Russia will not use the first nuclear strike unless her soil got bombed or invaded.
> 
> While to launch a full conventional attack on KSA, only the USA during her prime has this capability.



Yes, gone the days of mother Russia bombing other nations. Russian air force is not what it used to be - i will rate Saudis + UAE + Qatar + Jordan higher than Russian Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al Bhatti

SpArK said:


> Farsnews



The source ?? &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al Bhatti said:


> The source ?? &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;



&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;



In urdu &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; is written as &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578; Now the Pakistanis will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

US attacks Syria
Russia attacks Saudi
Pakistan attacks Syria
Russia attacks Pakistan
Pakistan attacks India
India attacks Pakistan
China attacks India
India attacks China

...

Welcome WWIII

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> US attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Saudi
> Pakistan attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Pakistan
> Pakistan attacks India
> India attacks Pakistan
> China attacks India
> India attacks China
> 
> ...
> 
> Welcome WWIII



Calm down, No world three is going to happen by attacking Syria. The attacks on Syria will be precise and short and limited, at least this is what media is speculating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iranigirl2

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> US attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Saudi
> Pakistan attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Pakistan
> Pakistan attacks India
> India attacks Pakistan
> China attacks India
> India attacks China
> 
> ...
> 
> Welcome WWIII



you left out Iran and Israel.


----------



## Al Bhatti

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> US attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Saudi
> Pakistan attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Pakistan
> Pakistan attacks India
> India attacks Pakistan
> China attacks India
> India attacks China
> 
> ...
> 
> Welcome WWIII



What will happen of Europe, South America, Canada, Australia, South Korea and Japan, Non-GCC Arab countries, South Sudan etc&#8230;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Only pirates shall be left after WWIII, savvy???



iranigirl2 said:


> you left out Iran and Israel.



Israel will do what US does.
Iran will de exactly opposite of what Israel and US do.
Europe will do what US does.
Australia will do what US does.
Some might stay non-aligned.


...


My Xbox just got the red ring of death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> US attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Saudi
> Pakistan attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Pakistan
> Pakistan attacks India
> India attacks Pakistan
> China attacks India
> India attacks China
> 
> ...
> 
> Welcome WWIII



Coalition A: Russia, China, Iran, Syria, Palestine

Coalition B: U.S, Israel, France, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Jordan, and Qatar

Everyone else would be neutral


----------



## The SC

EMERCOM said:


> You did nothing .It was economic warfare alongwith USA,UK ,Japan and your nation.But superplague is a miracle weapon.It will decimate the 1 billion strong ummah in 1 week .Plus cost per kill is very low .Would you like another war involving biological WMD this time?
> 
> I am hoping your muslim world declares jihad.We will get perfect specimens for mass use of our biological superweapons.
> 
> ---------
> but if it has to be a limited war then  then we target only oil facilities.That with drying up of saudi money will cause revolt and overthrow of the Al-Saud thugs.



What that super plague can do to 1 billion Hindous, if used by any Muslim country on India? thanks for the Idea, many terrorist groups with the same mentality as yours will benefit from it, at your own expense (1 billion + dead Hindous) for a very low coast as they deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The source is: whatdoesitmean.com

So please stop bashing by ignorance, even Farsnews agency quoted the source, and I have read the fabricated, but realistic article on other sites before it was published by Farsnews.
The article is speculative as to what might happen in an all out war in the region, and of course SA is the biggest financial asset of the West in the area, so it makes a very good target (God forbid) for someone who wants to hurt the western economy. This is a bit farfetshed, since Russia is supplying natural Gaz to all western Europe and its own economy might suffer too.
Israel is the other strategic asset and it will be attacked in case of a western military action on Syria or Iran, and no one will suffer apart from Israel, and some Indians on this forum will have heart attacks in mass.
Israel can retaliate with nukes, but this whole chemical weapon thing going out of control from the Syrian regime's hands, is a hint that not one single Israeli will survive in that instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

The SC said:


> What that super plague can do to 1 billion Hindous, if used by any Muslim country on India? thanks for the Idea, many terrorist groups with the same mentality as yours will benefit from it, at your own expense (1 billion + dead Hindous) for a very low coast as they deserve.



You mean 200 million Muslims down ??


----------



## Devil Soul

Lets be realistic here you like it or not Majority of Muslims will consider an attack on KSA an attack on Islam, just like Majority of Roman Catholic/Christians will consider an attack on Vatican as an attack on their religion, so really doubt if Russia will attack KSA...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

What a lovely fairy tale  


CaptainJackSparrow said:


> US attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Saudi
> Pakistan attacks Syria
> Russia attacks Pakistan
> Pakistan attacks India
> India attacks Pakistan
> China attacks India
> India attacks China
> 
> ...
> 
> Welcome WWIII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

The SC said:


> What that super plague can do to 1 billion Hindous, if used by any Muslim country on India? thanks for the Idea, many terrorist groups with the same mentality as yours will benefit from it, at your own expense (1 billion + dead Hindous) for a very low coast as they deserve.



lets see we will launch nukes and we will help russia in converting all those muslim countries into the glass sheet.
inshallah ummah will look good when turned into a glass sheet.
mashallah


----------



## flamer84

EMERCOM said:


> Really? are you sure? Russia has a massive civil defense and underground city and outpost network for population and military survival.
> 
> Then why did Russia build 5000 underground nuclear bunkers in Moscow,each capable of holding 1,500 people by 2012 for civilian population?
> seems we are preparing for WW3 and you arabs will be lovely test specimen for our superweapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Russia recently build 5000 bunkers against nuclear attack in Moscow with each capable of 1500 people. Hmm....
> 
> Would you also like to be a test specimen .




You would be dead anyway,even if they have all those thousands of super dooper bunkers (which they don't,we all know the story about russians inflating their might-the russian midget,the strongest midget of them all!) they would use them to shelter russians not indian immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

angeldude13 said:


> lets see we will launch nukes and we will help russia in converting all those muslim countries into the glass sheet.
> inshallah ummah will look good when turned into a glass sheet.
> mashallah



Indians are peace-loving people, but it was your fellow countryman who started it all. 

Let me also remind you that if you think you would get away with using nukes, you next-door will use them too bro.



flamer84 said:


> You would be dead anyway,even if they have all those thousands of super dooper bunkers (which they don't,we all know the story about russians inflating their might-the russian midget,the strongest midget of them all!) they would use them to shelter russians not indian immigrants.



He is going to turn KSA into ashes  

Big-talk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldude13

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Indians are peace-loving people, but it was your fellow countryman who started it all.
> 
> Let me also remind you that if you think you would get away with using nukes, you next-door will use them too bro.
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to turn KSA into ashes
> 
> Big-talk


i was f@ckin trolling brah.
do you really think i have the red button???
troll lol and please don't believe the flags.most of the chinese and other trolls are pakistani themselves


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

angeldude13 said:


> i was f@ckin trolling brah.
> do you really think i have the red button???
> troll lol and please don't believe the flags.most of the chinese and other trolls are pakistani themselves



Try not to sink to their level  

I love Indian food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Try not to sink to their level
> 
> I love Indian food



It's fun but i'll try to minimise the level and refrain from hurting other people sentiments.
i hate curry and else i too love indian food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

angeldude13 said:


> lets see we will launch nukes and we will help russia in converting all those muslim countries into the glass sheet.
> inshallah ummah will look good when turned into a glass sheet.
> mashallah



Oh wait u forgot something, what about loads of them indians here. Sending money back home from the muslims countries. Helping the already fragile indians economy. With them glass sheets in place. You ******** will have a chit economy, and a starved out country. MashAllah.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Try not to sink to their level
> 
> I love Indian food



You should try Pakistani food, way better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aslan said:


> You should try Pakistani food, way better.



The subcontient food is more or less similar, except the fact that the Indians make their food is more spicy  which is why I love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The subcontient food is more or less similar, except the fact that the Indians make their food more spicy  which is why I love it.



They do have a more visible and presentable structure in the gulf, which we Pakistanis lack specially in Kuwait. In Dubai u will find alot of Pakistani restaurants very good, and very presentable. Dont know about Saudi. But u have note really got a chance to try some real Pakistani food, if u think it is not spicy enough.  
And some of our food is similar, but then again we have a very different variety of food then them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The subcontient food is more or less similar, except the fact that the Indians make their food more spicy  which is why I love it.



More spicy?
Did you try Pakistani food?
I like spicy but my stomache still trying to recover after a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

There are lots of Pakistani resturants in KSA, all of them along with the Indian ones are run by Saudis. I had had some cool experience with Pakistani food in Riyadh and the UK as well  


Aslan said:


> They do have a more visible and presentable structure in the gulf, which we Pakistanis lack specially in Kuwait. In Dubai u will find alot of Pakistani restaurants very good, and very presentable. Dont know about Saudi. But u have note really got a chance to try some real Pakistani food, if u think it is not spicy enough.
> And some of our food is similar, but then again we have a very different variety of food then them.





T-123456 said:


> More spicy?
> Did you try Pakistani food?
> I like spicy but my stomache still trying to recover after a month.



The spiciest food on earth is the Indian, and Mexican

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juice

Read not too long ago the Pakistanis are on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Juice said:


> Read not too long ago the Pakistanis are on board.



Nothing is gonna happen you know


----------



## Juice

cb4 said:


> Coalition A: Russia, China, Iran, Syria, Palestine
> 
> Coalition B: U.S, Israel, France, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Jordan, and Qatar
> 
> Everyone else would be neutral


 Yeah....you can just feel the love of Russia for fundies and China


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Juice said:


> Yeah....you can just feel the love of Russia for fundies and China



Uncle Juice can we go to war together?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Hmm...It's been a long ago since the last WWIII i saw. I missed such threads...okay we picked the coalitions, but

NATO, Israel, Australia, South Korea, KSA, Jordan vs Russia, China, Iran, Syria, North Korea vs Chuck Norris...

Did somebody said peace...unfortunately today, Peace is an unknown word to the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Neptune said:


> Hmm...It's been a long ago since the last WWIII i saw. I missed such threads...okay we picked the coalitions, but
> 
> NATO, Israel, Australia, South Korea, KSA, Jordan vs Russia, China, Iran, Syria, North Korea vs Chuck Norris...
> 
> Did somebody said peace...unfortunately today, Peace is an unknown word to the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There are lots of Pakistani resturants in KSA, all of them along with the Indian ones are run by Saudis. I had had some cool experience with Pakistani food in Riyadh and the UK as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spiciest food on earth is the Indian, and Mexican


Try Suriname food,then tell me which is spiciest.
KSA,if on full alert then only because of Syria(Iran).


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@T-123456


> KSA,if on full alert then only because of Syria(Iran).



We have been on full alert for 9 days, I haven't left the office for a week! So is Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @T-123456
> 
> 
> We have been on full alert for 9 days, I haven't left the office for a week! So is Turkey.


Yes but not because of Russia are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

T-123456 said:


> Yes but not because of Russia are we?



No, it's because of Syria, and Iran mainly, and Hezbollah, other Shia militias and kurdish ones. 

If Russia attacked Turkey or KSA, the door of WW3 is going to be widely open, and all hell will break loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

iranigirl2 said:


> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:



I have never heard of this news service before.


----------



## Meengla

Another "@Hong Wu Thread" about Russia striking KSA. Sigh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

As soon as I hear of Fars news I remember theonion.com


----------



## angeldude13

Aslan said:


> Oh wait u forgot something, what about loads of them indians here. Sending money back home from the muslims countries. Helping the already fragile indians economy. With them glass sheets in place. You ******** will have a chit economy, and a starved out country. MashAllah.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try Pakistani food, way better.



As you can see i told yzd i will refrain from hurting other people's sentiment.
so i will meet you in other pakistan bashing thread and than we will see who'll be mashallah and who'll be inshallah


----------



## A1Kaid

Looks like the war will be fought right here on the forum. Fars news and other Iranian media outlets like Press TV are notoriously bad sources, once Press TV reported PAF was conducting bomb strikes on Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Zarvan said:


> Russia is not that stupid Mr that he would attack Saudi Arabia he would face wrath of all the Muslims including Muslims which are living in Russia and would loose support of China as well




Hi,

Muslims all over the world won't give a rat's ar-se if russia attacked saudi arabia.

The wrath of all the muslim world is like the fizzle in a coke bottle that is shaken---.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## iranigirl2

somebozo said:


> I have never heard of this news service before.



Ø´Ø¨ÙØ© Ø§ÙØ¹ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ£Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø± | Alahd News


----------



## [Bregs]

Russia will never attack Saudi Arabia as they have strong relation/deal clandestinely though Russia is stuck between two minds because of open relations with Syria but it will never ever attack KSA and might try to prolong US led attacks. All these news are war mongering rumors for making spicy atmosphere


----------



## Zarvan

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Muslims all over the world won't give a rat's ar-se if russia attacked saudi arabia.
> 
> The wrath of all the muslim world is like the fizzle in a coke bottle that is shaken---.


You would see let them do this blunder which they would never do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

[Bregs];4721276 said:


> Russia will never attack Saudi Arabia as they have strong relation/deal clandestinely though Russia is stuck between two minds because of open relations with Syria but it will never ever attack KSA and might try to prolong US led attacks. All these news are war mongering rumors for making spicy atmosphere



Really now? Secret deal? Does it involve sending "missionaries" into the Muslim areas of the Caucasus mountains? Or a small but ever present threat of lowering the price of oil so much entire Russian gdp gets in danger because it can't function like it does now after a price for one barrel comes down to some amount, i forgot which.


----------



## ptldM3

JUBA said:


> *Nothing to do with the Vodka addicts, the level 2 alert is because of the upcoming NATO strikes on Asshead regime, the Vodka addicts can't win on KSA by Air nor sea, they stand no chance, their only hope is by Ballistic missiles which won't do that much of a damage.*




I can't say I'm surprised by such comment; I would expect nothing less from a country that openly discriminates and in fact has laws that treat outsiders, minorities, and women like subhumans.

As for your you assertion that ballistic missiles won't do much damage. Look at it this way, if a ballistic missile hits parked aircraft how does it cause less damage to those aircraft then, for instance, a cruise missile, or smart bomb? Analytical reasoning isn't your strong point.


As for your assertion that the Russian navy doesn't stand a chance againt Saudi Arabia  The Saudi navy comprises of a handful of ships, a few Russian submarines can sink every vessel in the Saudi navy within a day or so.





Arabian Legend said:


> You will face it from every angle, we will come to you at where your are in big numbers from everywhere. *You guys failed to handle Chechnya* let alone engage in a war with such an important country like KSA. So yes keep barking all you want nothing gonna change the reality that the russian are cowards to attempt such thing because they know it will be suicidal.




And you failed history, FYI Chechnya is a Russian republic, has been for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kas786

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, it's because of Syria, and Iran mainly, and Hezbollah, other Shia militias and kurdish ones.
> 
> If Russia attacked Turkey or KSA, the door of WW3 is going to be widely open, and all hell will break loose.



I don't think any country is willing to interfere in a Russia vs Saudi Arabia war. 
So, most likely you guys are on your own. The most your allies will do is plead for your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

angeldude13 said:


> As you can see i told yzd i will refrain from hurting other people's sentiment.
> so i will meet you in other pakistan bashing thread and than we will see who'll be mashallah and who'll be inshallah



And I should care about a little indians threats. HAve a nice go, and please do try ur best.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kas786 said:


> I don't think any country is willing to interfere in a Russia vs Saudi Arabia war.
> So, most likely you guys are on your own. The most your allies will do is plead for your life.



Bro, we don't live in a jungle whereby immature assumptions can divert the course from reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

I am not an avid fan of Pakistan's boot-licking ways with the Arabs and for all that really matters to me, I do not think Pakistan should respond to Russia if it were to attack KSA. Why, you ask? Because although I respect the cities where Islam took root, I find it disgraceful that the Saudi royal family acts as a proxy for American interests in the Middle-East; dislike their condescending attitude towards Pakistanis, Indians and Bengalis who, unfortunately, find themselves working in the Kingdom; absolutely loathe the idea that the Saudis would find it in them to fund Wahabi and Sunni terrorists in Pakistan; and have serious issue with how Arabs in general deem the development of Gwadar, and the subsequent economic prosperity that Pakistan would enjoy, a threat to their well-established network of regional trade. 

I mean not to wish war upon anyone, and neither to I wish to agonize the religious sentiment of my fellow Pakistanis but I think it is high-time we started thinking things through rather than responding on impulse and repeatedly proclaiming our unfettering allegiance to the religion of Islam at the cost of our national integrity and cultural identity. We are Muslims, but we must be wary of other Muslims who wish to hurt us and although we should not wish harm upon them we should tread with dignity and caution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> I am not an avid fan of Pakistan's boot-licking ways with the Arabs and for all that really matters to me, I do not think Pakistan should respond to Russia if it were to attack KSA. Why, you ask? Because although I respect the cities where Islam took root, I find it disgraceful that the Saudi royal family acts as a proxy for American interests in the Middle-East; dislike their condescending attitude towards Pakistanis, Indians and Bengalis who, unfortunately, find themselves working in the Kingdom; absolutely loathe the idea that the Saudis would find it in them to fund Wahabi and Sunni terrorists in Pakistan; and have serious issue with how Arabs in general deem the development of Gwadar, and the subsequent economic prosperity that Pakistan would enjoy, a threat to their well-established network of regional trade.
> 
> I mean not to wish war upon anyone, and neither to I wish to agonize the religious sentiment of my fellow Pakistanis but I think it is high-time we started thinking things through rather than responding on impulse and repeatedly proclaiming our unfettering allegiance to the religion of Islam at the cost of our national integrity and cultural identity. We are Muslims, but we must be wary of other Muslims who wish to hurt us and although we should not wish harm upon them we should tread with dignity and caution.



Divided we are screwed, united we were a force. Attitude of all the Muslims, lets get screwed. Screw unity, and it is a common attitude of all of us. Arabs and non arabs alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kas786

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Bro, we don't live in a jungle whereby immature assumptions can divert the course from reality.



Yeah, you don't live in a jungle, you live in a desert. 

Without all that money and butt kissing, your country would just be another Syria or Iran.
All the havoc your country has created in the region is slowly being exposed, and your dominance in the region, which has been given to Saudi Arabia by default, because of religion, is slowly diminishing. Once your regional influence and power is gone, it doesn't matter how much money you have, your puppet masters won't think twice and throw you to the dogs when the time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

Aeronaut said:


> *Russia has no capability to strike inside the Arabian peninsula.* Russian military barely has enough capability to defend its own mainland. If missiles are fired they will draw a response from the Americans. Russian air force will meet its match in the Arab air forces.
> 
> Putin is not stupid and MOST Iranian news are made up news.




Oh yes we do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Yeah, you don't live in a jungle, you live in a desert.



I wasn't talking about KSA, I meant the world doesn't function that way as if we reside in a jungle or whatever you want to call it.



> Without all that money and butt kissing, your country would just be another Syria or Iran.



Did " Saudia " dumb its people with chemo? No, so we aren't Assad's Syria. As for Iran, I think Iran is as rich as KSA, money isn't everything my fellow, only narrow minded people think of it that way.




> All the havoc your country has created in the region is slowly being exposed



What chaos are you referring to? Had KSA done anything in Libya, Yemen, Tunisia, or Sudan? No, but sorry, We won't stand the ongoing slaughter of the Syrian people, therefore, we armed the Free Syrian Army to the teeth. Maybe we don't share the same opinion, but let's agree to disagree. 




> and your dominance in the region, which has been given to Saudi Arabia by default, because of religion, is slowly diminishing. Once your regional influence and power is gone, it doesn't matter how much money you have, your puppet masters won't think twice and throw you to the dogs when the time comes.




What dominance are you talking about? I believe that Egypt is the regional power in the ME! As for religion, We Saudis DON'T OWN MECCA OR MADINA EXCLUSIVELY, it's everybody's for sure. Funnily enough that when someone like yourself fails to interdouce an argument on a financial basis, they switch to the religion card  

I don't think that Saudia is the only country in the world that happens to have money on her, but some people are blind with hatred and too mad at us. 






kas786 said:


> Yeah, you don't live in a jungle, you live in a desert.
> 
> Without all that money and butt kissing, your country would just be another Syria or Iran.
> All the havoc your country has created in the region is slowly being exposed, and your dominance in the region, which has been given to Saudi Arabia by default, because of religion, is slowly diminishing. Once your regional influence and power is gone, it doesn't matter how much money you have, your puppet masters won't think twice and throw you to the dogs when the time comes.





Arzamas 16 said:


> Oh yes we do



Don't kill me Arzamas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

I don't think Russia will attack on Saudis, they will return back to the cave occasionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kas786

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Did " Saudia " dumb its people with chemo? No, so we aren't Assad's Syria. As for Iran, I think Iran is as rich as KSA, money isn't everything my fellow, only narrow minded people think of it that way.



For Iran: That's why I said "money and butt kissing". Your country seems to excel in both fields. For Assad: it is now being said that it was the rebels that "dumb its people with chemo". So yeah, I guess the strategy of KSA and its puppet masters has failed.




Yzd Khalifa said:


> What chaos are you referring to? Had KSA done anything in Libya, Yemen, Tunisia, or Sudan? No, but sorry, We won't stand the ongoing slaughter of the Syrian people, therefore, we armed the Free Syrian Army to the teeth. Maybe we don't share the same opinion, but let's agree to disagree.



Saudi Arabia is always involved, behind closed doors, in the affairs of Islamic countries. As if you guys had no hand in supporting the Libyan rebels and taking down the "evil" Gaddafi, who on multiple occasions, delivered verbal slaps to the mighty King Abdullah. And now it's Assad's turn...and then it'll be someone else (unless Saudi Arabia has run out of Islamic countries to knock down).




Yzd Khalifa said:


> What dominance are you talking about? I believe that Egypt is the regional power in the ME! As for religion, We Saudis DON'T OWN MECCA OR MADINA EXCLUSIVELY, it's everybody's for sure. Funnily enough that when someone like yourself fails to interdouce an argument on a financial basis, they switch to the religion card
> 
> I don't think that Saudia is the only country in the world that happens to have money on her, but some people are blind with hatred and too mad at us.



Yeah we know what a big business Hajj is for your country. On a financial basis? Your country has the world's second largest oil reserves! Stop trying to compare Saudi Arabia with Iran or any other country in the ME, in terms of economy. Iran has been slapped with sanctions for so long, when was the last time Saudi Arabia had sanctions? Oh wait, never, cause they're too busy sleeping with their true masters. 

Saudi Arabia needs to leave other countries alone. Enough with the bribing, exporting terrorism, funding movements, spreading ideologies. But of course, why would they stop..they need to spread their cancer and influence across the Middle East..they need to be in control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> For Iran: That's why I said "money and butt kissing". Your country seems to excel in both fields. For Assad: it is now being said that it was the rebels that "dumb its people with chemo". So yeah, I guess the strategy of KSA and its puppet masters has failed.



You really are misinformed. Assad possess a huge stockpile of chemos, don't tell me the FSA managed to get these weapons on their own. 




> Saudi Arabia is always involved, behind closed doors, in the affairs of Islamic countries. As if you guys had no hand in supporting the Libyan rebels and taking down the "evil" Gaddafi, who on multiple occasions, delivered verbal slaps to the mighty King Abdullah. And now it's Assad's turn...and then it'll be someone else (unless Saudi Arabia has run out of Islamic countries to knock down).



Would you kindly represent a proof that we poke our nose into _all Muslim countries affairs_? I don't want to see an article.

Since we never had had good relations with Col. Gaddafi, we chose not to act out at all. The Qataris and the UAE took the role of supporting the rebels. Later, when the Secuirty Council approved a foriegn military intervention, we realized that Gaddafis days are numbered, why do we have to bother about him anymore?  




> Yeah we know what a big business Hajj is for your country. On a financial basis? Your country has the world's second largest oil reserves! Stop trying to compare Saudi Arabia with Iran or any other country in the ME, in terms of economy. Iran has been slapped with sanctions for so long, when was the last time Saudi Arabia had sanctions? Oh wait, never, cause they're too busy sleeping with their true masters.



We don't make profits out of the two holy sites at all. In fact, we spend more than what we make of them. You probably don't know the devil you're talking about. 

KSA doesn't have the second largest reserve of oil, but rather the first in crude oil, 6th in natural gas, and 4th in shale gas, friend. Not to mention being one of the top richest nations on the planet thankfully. 








> Saudi Arabia needs to leave other countries alone. Enough with the bribing, exporting terrorism, funding movements, spreading ideologies. But of course, why would they stop..they need to spread their cancer and influence across the Middle East..they need to be in control



We try to keep distance as much as possible, but those " Islamic " countries hail and praise us through times of tribulation, and bash us whenever they feel like it. 


I guess that I'm done by now, keep in touch bro, okay? 

 





kas786 said:


> For Iran: That's why I said "money and butt kissing". Your country seems to excel in both fields. For Assad: it is now being said that it was the rebels that "dumb its people with chemo". So yeah, I guess the strategy of KSA and its puppet masters has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is always involved, behind closed doors, in the affairs of Islamic countries. As if you guys had no hand in supporting the Libyan rebels and taking down the "evil" Gaddafi, who on multiple occasions, delivered verbal slaps to the mighty King Abdullah. And now it's Assad's turn...and then it'll be someone else (unless Saudi Arabia has run out of Islamic countries to knock down).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know what a big business Hajj is for your country. On a financial basis? Your country has the world's second largest oil reserves! Stop trying to compare Saudi Arabia with Iran or any other country in the ME, in terms of economy. Iran has been slapped with sanctions for so long, when was the last time Saudi Arabia had sanctions? Oh wait, never, cause they're too busy sleeping with their true masters.
> 
> Saudi Arabia needs to leave other countries alone. Enough with the bribing, exporting terrorism, funding movements, spreading ideologies. But of course, why would they stop..they need to spread their cancer and influence across the Middle East..they need to be in control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I think USA should bring some THAAD Missiles and also additional Patriot missiles to Saudi Arabia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I think USA should bring some THAAD Missiles and also additional Patriot missiles to Saudi Arabia...



We do have the Peace shield! soon, it will be upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arzamas 16 said:


> Oh yes we do



It will be intercepted and shot down before it gets there. War on Saudi Arabia = war on the entire Muslim world, if you can afford that. [If you have forgotten the previous one]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> It will be intercepted and shot down before it gets there. War on Saudi Arabia = war on the entire Muslim world, if you can afford that. [If you have forgotten the previous one]



Sir loved your answer but I know one thing Russia is not that stupid Iranians are good at propaganda Russia has thousands of Muslims and many of them know how to fight they would start from with in Russia Sir but Saudi need to get more weapons for themselves and if they and other Oil countries use their brain they can use their money invest on us and we can raise more Army and Navy and Air Force and built a base in Saudi Arabia and they should increase their forces too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

> Sir but Saudi need to get more weapons for themselves and if they and other Oil countries use their brain they can use their money invest on us and we can raise more Army and Navy and Air Force and built a base in Saudi Arabia and they should increase their forces too


They are intelligent enough to keep it in US banks and remain hostage. Their intelligence will prevail till the see the downfall.


----------



## aakash_2410

Devil Soul said:


> Lets be realistic here you like it or not Majority of Muslims will consider an attack on KSA an attack on Islam, just like Majority of Roman Catholic/Christians will consider an attack on Vatican as an attack on their religion, so really doubt if Russia will attack KSA...



Wrong logic. If you're comparing Catholicism and Islam then,

Vatican city = Mecca/Madina
Italy = KSA

So attack on Vatican city won't be the same as an attack on KSA not that anyone is gonna but yeah.


----------



## Zarvan

Panther 57 said:


> They are intelligent enough to keep it in US banks and remain hostage. Their intelligence will prevail till the see the downfall.



Sir they have already built lot of Military muscle but should built more and support other Muslim countries in building like Pakistan Indonesia Jordan Morroco and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Zarvan said:


> Sir they have already built lot of Military muscle but should built more and support other Muslim countries in building like Pakistan Indonesia Jordan Morroco and others


My dear they are not interested in any muslim country. Had they been, muslim world would not have been in trouble. They are interested in money generated due to blessings of holy cities and their kingship. 

Pakistan developed UAE armed forces and is still a major contributor to its training academy through retired AF personnel, but treat Pakistanis like zilch. 

Foundation stones of modern dubai was laid by our people and today UAE nationals look down upon us. If you remember there was a bomb blast at PIDC, for which BLA took responsibility, it was supported by Dubai Shiekh. I know many would even be ready to kill me for saying it, but that is the fact. Why? Their national interest. Development of Gawadar and Balochistan means economic death of Dubai. So there is no Muslim Umma it is just each country playing their game of thrones.

Remember, every country in the world first they think national and if time/space left, race and religion as last priority. It is only us who have played havoc without our country in the name of religion. We must stop looking at external support and develop nationalism within us. 

See India, they are self sufficient in their needs, credit goes to Indira Gandhi who did not allow them on imported items and forced them into developing its own industry. One generation suffered, but now their future generations are reaping the benefits.

On the other hand we have rendered our youth as mercenaries indoctrinated with false and extremist ideas, because each external power, which we have been clinging onto used us for their own benefit.


----------



## jpsingh

Because in India everyone can express his view and few view may be outrageous.


saad_hawk said:


> Why is there an annoying Indian in every thread....lol


----------



## jpsingh

Yes, There are many Pakistani as well Indian restaurant in UAE.
only difference is that every Pakistani restaurant will advertise to have Indian cuisine but i never seen an Indian restaurant mentioning about Pakistani food. Even i have seen Pakistanis running restaurant in Europe and naming it as Indian restaurant.



Aslan said:


> They do have a more visible and presentable structure in the gulf, which we Pakistanis lack specially in Kuwait. In Dubai u will find alot of Pakistani restaurants very good, and very presentable. Dont know about Saudi. But u have note really got a chance to try some real Pakistani food, if u think it is not spicy enough.
> And some of our food is similar, but then again we have a very different variety of food then them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Panther 57 said:


> My dear they are not interested in any muslim country. Had they been, muslim world would not have been in trouble. They are interested in money generated due to blessings of holy cities and their kingship.
> 
> Pakistan developed UAE armed forces and is still a major contributor to its training academy through retired AF personnel, but treat Pakistanis like zilch.
> 
> Foundation stones of modern dubai was laid by our people and today UAE nationals look down upon us. If you remember there was a bomb blast at PIDC, for which BLA took responsibility, it was supported by Dubai Shiekh. I know many would even be ready to kill me for saying it, but that is the fact. Why? Their national interest. Development of Gawadar and Balochistan means economic death of Dubai. So there is no Muslim Umma it is just each country playing their game of thrones.
> 
> Remember, every country in the world first they think national and if time/space left, race and religion as last priority. It is only us who have played havoc without our country in the name of religion. We must stop looking at external support and develop nationalism within us.
> 
> See India, they are self sufficient in their needs, credit goes to Indira Gandhi who did not allow them on imported items and forced them into developing its own industry. One generation suffered, but now their future generations are reaping the benefits.
> 
> On the other hand we have rendered our youth as mercenaries indoctrinated with false and extremist ideas, because each external power, which we have been clinging onto used us for their own benefit.


 
No they are interested but in many on their own terms and mostly in suunis as far as Shias are concerned they make sure they make their lives hell for all times to come but my I give a dam about Saudi Royal Family my only concerns is Islamic sites and we would do anything to protect it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

Aeronaut said:


> It will be intercepted and shot down before it gets there. War on Saudi Arabia = war on the entire Muslim world, if you can afford that. [If you have forgotten the previous one]



 the cruise missles you see in the picture are *Kh-55SM* with a range of with a range of 3000km and can be launched from inside Russian airspace or the Caspian sea and still hit Saudi Arabia with fuel too spare, ether way Saudi interceptors will neither have the *range or speed necessary to touch our bombers.*


BTW, our new stealth cruise missile *Kh-101* with a range of 5000 Km just entered service this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Arzamas 16 

You haven't learned anything from what we did to you in Afghanistan did you?

You don't have baaals to attack ANYONE let alone the KSA. 

You shoot over the Caspian sea, the NATO radars will read it as an attack on Turkey and might start shooting at your dumass.. Im sure you'll love that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Unless they want us to create another Chechnya 


Aeronaut said:


> @Arzamas 16
> 
> You haven't learned anything from what we did to you in Afghanistan did you?
> 
> You don't have baaals to attack ANYONE let alone the KSA.
> 
> You shoot over the Caspian sea, the NATO radars will read it as an attack on Turkey and might start shooting at your dumass.. Im sure you'll love that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

T-123456 said:


> More spicy?
> Did you try Pakistani food?
> I like spicy but my stomache still trying to recover after a month.



I'm planning to visit a Turkish Restaurant Ali Baba, this week in New York. 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> The subcontient food is more or less similar, except the fact that the Indians make their food is more spicy  which is why I love it.



Hey any idea, if there's an Arabic restaurant in New York ? If so, can you pls provide pointers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

Aeronaut said:


> @Arzamas 16
> 
> You haven't learned anything from what we did to you in Afghanistan did you?
> 
> You don't have baaals to attack ANYONE let alone the KSA.
> 
> *You shoot over the Caspian sea, the NATO radars will read it as an attack on Turkey and might start shooting at your dumass.. Im sure you'll love that.*




 normal cruise missiles have very low RCS and already very hard to detect, stealth cruise missiles like the *Kh-101* are nearly impossible to detect from long range, baring a major technology breakthrough in the future and even if they do detect it WTF are they going to do anyway Caspian sea is our backyard, NATO challenging us in our backyard is guaranteed defeat for them.


----------



## Juice

iranigirl2 said:


> The Arabic Al-Ahd News Service confirmed the Saudis war alert by further stating:
> 
> The Saudi Army is on full alert since today due to the increased possibility of a military attack by the US military against Syria. The ground force operations command of the Saudi Army has ordered all the military units in Saudi Arabia to stand at a level 2 alert and fears were bolstered by recent statements by the Russian President Vladimir Putin in terms of a possible military strike against Saudi Arabia by Moscow.


 I have no doubt the Saudi Forces are on alert. No doubt so are Israeli, Turkish, Iraqi, Egyptian, Lebanese, Iranian. Is Russia attacking all of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

Arzamas 16 said:


> Caspian sea is our backyard, NATO challenging us in our backyard is guaranteed defeat for them.



This isn't monopoly dear. Checnia was supposed to be your backyard too...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farooq

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> I am not an avid fan of Pakistan's boot-licking ways with the Arabs and for all that really matters to me, I do not think Pakistan should respond to Russia if it were to attack KSA. Why, you ask? Because although I respect the cities where Islam took root, I find it disgraceful that the Saudi royal family acts as a proxy for American interests in the Middle-East; dislike their condescending attitude towards Pakistanis, Indians and Bengalis who, unfortunately, find themselves working in the Kingdom; absolutely loathe the idea that the Saudis would find it in them to fund Wahabi and Sunni terrorists in Pakistan; and have serious issue with how Arabs in general deem the development of Gwadar, and the subsequent economic prosperity that Pakistan would enjoy, a threat to their well-established network of regional trade.
> 
> I mean not to wish war upon anyone, and neither to I wish to agonize the religious sentiment of my fellow Pakistanis but I think it is high-time we started thinking things through rather than responding on impulse and repeatedly proclaiming our unfettering allegiance to the religion of Islam at the cost of our national integrity and cultural identity. We are Muslims, but we must be wary of other Muslims who wish to hurt us and although we should not wish harm upon them we should tread with dignity and caution.



Who says an attack on KSA is an attack on the Holy Cities?

Also, those who are supporting the tyrants of Arabia belong to the cult of Wahabiism, so this has nothing to do with Islam.


----------



## Kompromat

Arzamas 16 said:


> normal cruise missiles have very low RCS and already very hard to detect, stealth cruise missiles like the *Kh-101* are nearly impossible to detect from long range, baring a major technology breakthrough in the future and even if they do detect it WTF are they going to do anyway Caspian sea is our backyard, NATO challenging us in our backyard is guaranteed defeat for them.




Whatever it is son, there are 15 active separatist movements in mother Russia, as we speak. We don't need to waste a bullet on a stupid bear. Im sure you'll love seeing petrodollars and Russian made arms flowing to them. They'll do what's needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Farooq

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I wasn't talking about KSA, I meant the world doesn't function that way as if we reside in a jungle or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did " Saudia " dumb its people with chemo? No, so we aren't Assad's Syria. As for Iran, I think Iran is as rich as KSA, money isn't everything my fellow, only narrow minded people think of it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What chaos are you referring to? Had KSA done anything in Libya, Yemen, Tunisia, or Sudan? No, but sorry, We won't stand the ongoing slaughter of the Syrian people, therefore, we armed the Free Syrian Army to the teeth. Maybe we don't share the same opinion, but let's agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dominance are you talking about? I believe that Egypt is the regional power in the ME! As for religion, We Saudis DON'T OWN MECCA OR MADINA EXCLUSIVELY, it's everybody's for sure. Funnily enough that when someone like yourself fails to interdouce an argument on a financial basis, they switch to the religion card
> 
> I don't think that Saudia is the only country in the world that happens to have money on her, but some people are blind with hatred and too mad at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kill me Arzamas



You najdis have used The Holy Cities towards your advantage by indoctrinating Hajjis with your vile and poisonous ideology of Wahhabiism which has caused untold death and destruction in the region and around the world. 

Yet, you have the audacity to tell us that the Hejaz is for everyone? How typical of the Yahood al-Saud!


----------



## Tshering22

> Meantime, according to whatdoesitmean.com, the GRU has also reported that* Pakistans largest religious-political party Jamiat Ahle Hadith (JAH) is now threatening Russia too over Putins war order against Saudi Arabia*, and as we can read as reported by The International News Service:
> 
> Addressing a Press conference on Thursday, *JAH Vice President Allama Zubair Ahmad Zaheer said that his party would hold demonstrations in all major cities to express solidarity with Saudi Arabia, and to condemn Russian president for his wild and unscrupulous threats."*
> 
> *He warned Putin that he would invite wrath from entire Muslim world if he dared to attempt harm Saudi Arabia. He demanded Islamabad to sever ties with Moscow. He said Russian presidents threat would be treated as a declaration of war against Islam and a strong Jihad would be waged against Russia.*



You Pakistanis really don't learn, do you?

One meddlesome affair you did in another two countries' war cost you so much and continues to cause so much devastation to your country even today. 

And still your leaders are more concerned about Arabs than the Pakistanis themselves. Seriously?


----------



## Developereo

Tshering22 said:


> You Pakistanis really don't learn, do you?



Indians at their tricks again.

How does the blabbering of some random guy in a political party translate into national policy?

By that logic, every time some TN leader talks about Sri Lanka, we should take that as official Indian policy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Aeronaut said:


> Whatever it is son, there are 15 active separatist movements in mother Russia, as we speak. We don't need to waste a bullet on a stupid bear. Im sure you'll love seeing petrodollars and Russian made arms flowing to them. They'll do what's needed.



Man you're really confusing today's Russia with Yeltsin era. It was a recovering Russia that almost wiped out entire Grozny city from the map because of this jehad rhetoric and problems it brought along. They have a record of crushing religion based militancy with an iron fist and no 'human rights watch' group has the authority to stop them.

Oh and BTW, it will shoot up the oil prices so bad that half the planet would be reduced to nothing. Entire South and East Asia will be in a standstill. 

So forget about jehad as it will rip open your country as much as any other Asian country. 

Russia has nothing to lose from this war: It has weapons, oil money, gas money and N-level of resources in that massive territory of theirs. Only rest of the world has. 

So let's hope that the cowboys don't attack Syria.



Developereo said:


> Indians at their tricks again.
> 
> How does the blabbering of some random guy in a political party translate into national policy?
> 
> By that logic, every time some TN leader talks about Sri Lanka, we should take that as official Indian policy?



How many times have you seen us meddling into other countries' wars after LTTE? 

On the other hand, you guys being Islamic nation, will not be able to stop from not participating. Any ruling party in your country would be ousted in a matter of hours if Pakistan didn't join hands with Saudi in war as your people themselves would turn against your government and demand war against Russia.

Which is why everyone kept telling you to cool down this all 'religious war' mindset when the things were calm. Instead, now there is so much tension that if this were to seriously happen, your country would be more affected from violence than Saudi or Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Tshering22 said:


> How many times have you seen us meddling into other countries' wars after LTTE?



India's involvement in other countries is clandestine or through proxies -- as in Tibet, Afghanistan, etc.
Anyway, a little off-topic.



Tshering22 said:


> war against Russia.



Russia is not going to attack anyone even if NATO attacks Syria, so this whole discussion is moot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Safavids 

I can see your face is turing in black and blue yoo  

Yes, the Holy sites belongs to all Muslim but not the Zoro freaks aka Majoos, like yourself. Give it a rest dude, no body gives a damn about you. 


Farooq said:


> You najdis have used The Holy Cities towards your advantage by indoctrinating Hajjis with your vile and poisonous ideology of Wahhabiism which has caused untold death and destruction in the region and around the world.
> 
> Yet, you have the audacity to tell us that the Hejaz is for everyone? How typical of the Yahood al-Saud!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Tshering22 said:


> You Pakistanis really don't learn, do you?
> 
> One meddlesome affair you did in another two countries' war cost you so much and continues to cause so much devastation to your country even today.
> 
> And still your leaders are more concerned about Arabs than the Pakistanis themselves. Seriously?


We broke USSR same will happen to pathetic Russia which is left that too would become history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Aeronaut said:


> It will be intercepted and shot down before it gets there. War on Saudi Arabia = war on the entire Muslim world, if you can afford that. [If you have forgotten the previous one]



Hi,

I would really really like to see how many 'substantial' muslim nations stand with saudi arabia if it is attacked by russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really really like to see how many 'substantial' muslim nations stand with saudi arabia if it is attacked by russia.



We don't expect people to go mad at the Ruskies in such an event, but certainly the Russians won't sleep comfortably in their houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

Developereo said:


> India's involvement in other countries is clandestine or through proxies -- as in Tibet, Afghanistan, etc.
> Anyway, a little off-topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not going to attack anyone even if NATO attacks Syria, so this whole discussion is moot.



The strike in Syria might draw in Iran, and an attack on Iran might draw in the Russians.


----------



## Developereo

acid rain said:


> The strike in Syria might draw in Iran, and an attack on Iran might draw in the Russians.



I don't think that's likely to happen.

The most the Russians might do is provide advanced weaponry to Iran, but no Russian life is going to be put in harm's way.


----------



## Zarvan

Developereo said:


> I don't think that's likely to happen.
> 
> The most the Russians might do is provide advanced weaponry to Iran, but no Russian life is going to be put iuslin harm's way.



Sir whole Muslim world would come Sir specially you would see the forces of Morroco UAE OMAN Algeria Tunisia Indonesia Egypt and Malaysia Bahrain and Qatar and from other parts but the only thing is Russia is not that stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Zarvan said:


> Sir whole Muslim world would come Sir specially you would see the forces of Morroco UAE OMAN Algeria Tunisia Indonesia Egypt and Malaysia Bahrain and Qatar and from other parts but the only thing is Russia is not that stupid



USA & NATO would lead the war, Arabs and other Islam countries would send a few thousand forces for posing and taking pictures of them, we saw that happened before, strong confirmation is there.

Forget any help from muslim governments.


----------



## waraich66

Attack on Saudia will be considered attack on Pakistan ... Nuke Power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I guess he was talking about a situation in which Iran falls under attack by the west  


Doritos11 said:


> USA & NATO would lead the war, Arabs and other Islam countries would send a few thousand forces for posing and taking pictures of them, we saw that happened before, strong confirmation is there.
> 
> Forget any help from muslim governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Attack on Saudia will be considered attack on Pakistan ... Nuke Power



Nuke supa power which can't even defend it's own airspace.
Sorry kid, if russia nuked saudis arabia, there is nothing Pakistan can do about it without getting destroyed itself.
Pakistan needs to stop being a slave to the saudis.


----------



## VelocuR

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Attack on Saudia will be considered attack on Pakistan ... Nuke Power



Lol, Pakistan's nuke compared to Tsr Bomb from Russia. Russia wouldn't be scared of us. What's option to protect our partner Saudi? Just Send our pilots to shoot down their poor quality Sukhoi jets.


----------



## Aka123

Nothing gonna happen. I hope everyone remembers the US- N. Korea cameo earlier this year. So nothing to fantasize in death and destruction!


----------



## Side-Winder

im pretty damn sure saudi airforce will prove to be a disaster for russia if it attacks...

damn! Eurofighters,strike eagles hell of force!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Falon said:


> Nuke supa power which can't even defend it's own airspace.
> Sorry kid, if russia nuked saudis arabia, there is nothing Pakistan can do about it without getting destroyed itself.
> Pakistan needs to stop being a slave to the saudis.



Pakistan isn't Zahra's slave or whatever, only imbecile turds would see it that way. Of course Russia's military might is well-known, but don't you think it's too irrational that some country would nuke another for no apparent reason? Well, we don't know where did you get that logic from, but we certainly don't buy such thing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Pakistan isn't Zahra's slave or whatever, only imbecile turds would see it that way. Of course Russia's military might is well-known, but don't you think it's too irrational that some country would nuke another for no apparent reason?



I never said Russia will nuke saudi arabia. I said IF they do, there is nothing that Pakistan can do about it.
If Russia wanted to, it could devastate saudi arabia without nukes.

There is a difference between people saying we will defend mecca than we will defend saudis arabia as a whole. Problem with Pakistanis is, so many of them in this forum have this slave mentality with regards to Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Falon said:


> I never said Russia will nuke saudi arabia. I said IF they do, there is nothing that Pakistan can do about it.
> If Russia wanted to, it could devastate saudi arabia without nukes.
> 
> There is a difference between people saying we will defend mecca than we will defend saudis arabia as a whole. Problem with Pakistanis is, so many of them in this forum have this *slave mentality with regards to Arabia*.



It's up to them to say whatever they want to say, it's their own choice certainly not yours or mines. There is no such thing as " slave " mentailty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Falon said:


> Nuke supa power which can't even defend it's own airspace.
> Sorry kid, if russia nuked saudis arabia, there is nothing Pakistan can do about it without getting destroyed itself.
> Pakistan needs to stop being a slave to the saudis.




Why is your rear end burning...Saudi Arabia has been with us through thick and thin like a true Friend...Iran on otherhand has back stabbed us many time,you back stabbed us in Kashmir issue,we provided you with nuclear tech and your mullahs openly admitted Pakistan's help and tend to create trouble for us...You people behave being d!ck everywhere,one reason why you are getting isolated day by day...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falon

chauvunist said:


> Why is your rear end burning...Saudi Arabia has been with us through thick and thin like a true Friend...Iran on otherhand has back stabbed us many time,you back stabbed us in Kashmir issue,we provided you with nuclear tech and your mullahs openly admitted Pakistan's help and tend to create trouble for us...You people behave being d!ck everywhere,one reason why you are getting isolated day by day...




This has nothing to so with Iran and yet you had to bring Iran into it.

. Pakistan is an unstable country and is so because of Saudi arabia, the same country which stock by you through "thick and thin" lol
Iran should have friendly relations with Pakistan, but that is not unconditional. If Pakistan gets out of line and starts to get "too friendly" with the Al saud family and start to aid Iran's enemy too much then I am all for getting rid of our friendly relations.

International relation is all about "You scratch my back and I scratch yours". Pakistan has done nothing for Iran. That nuclear tech nonesense is just a theory.
Iran was the first country to recognize Pakistan. 

Pakistan is the same country which is helping oppress Bharani protesters with saudis. Until you stop aiding Iran's enemies then don't be asking for great things. Last thing you want is a another unfriendly neighbor. 
To us Iranians, it does not matter what our neighbors think of us because we have proxies and influence all around us. 
Pakistan can develop very good relation with Iran and we want that, the ball is in your court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Falon said:


> This has nothing to so with Iran and yet you had to bring Iran into it.
> 
> . *Pakistan is an unstable country and is so because of Saudi arabia,* the same country which stock by you through "thick and thin" lol
> Iran should have friendly relations with Pakistan, but that is not unconditional. If Pakistan gets out of line and starts to get "too friendly" with the Al saud family and start to aid Iran's enemy too much then I am all for getting rid of our friendly relations.
> 
> International relation is all about "You scratch my back and I scratch yours". Pakistan has done nothing for Iran. That nuclear tech nonesense is just a theory.
> Iran was the first country to recognize Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan is the same country which is helping oppress Bharani protesters with saudis. Until you stop aiding Iran's enemies then don't be asking for great things. Last thing you want is a another unfriendly neighbor.
> To us Iranians, it does not matter what our neighbors think of us because we have proxies and influence all around us.
> Pakistan can develop very good relation with Iran and we want that, the ball is in your court.



Duh!!it was khomeini who started to export ideology to other Muslim countries and started supporting Terrorist organisations like Sipah e Muhammad in Pakistan who are involved in many sectarian Killings,You have no moral grounds to blame us or Saudi Arabia for Bahrain Crisis after your hands are dirty with Massacres of Sunnis in Syria...

Of course we had good relations with Iran in Shah's era because these relations were based on mutual respect and honor but after khomeni revolution you wanted to implement your ideas here by hook or by crook and at the same time extended friendly hand to our Enemy India,even back stabbed us in Kashmir issue for the sake of Indians and yet you claim to be holding high moral ground...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

Side-Winder said:


> im pretty damn sure saudi airforce will prove to be a disaster for russia if it attacks...
> 
> damn! Eurofighters,strike eagles hell of force!



If Russia wants they will destroy SAF fighters in their own air space from Mediterranean. They have that capability and they are still a super power.
Even the countries who made those Eurofighters will not mess with Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falon

chauvunist said:


> Duh!!it was khomeini who started to export ideology to other Muslim countries and started supporting Terrorist organisations like Sipah e Muhammad in Pakistan who are involved in many sectarian Killings,You have no moral grounds to blame us or Saudi Arabia for Bahrain Crisis after your hands are dirty with Massacres of Sunnis in Syria...
> 
> Of course we had good relations with Iran in Shah's era because these relations were based on mutual respect and honor but after khomeni revolution you wanted to implement your ideas here by hook or by crook and at the same time extended friendly hand to our Enemy India,even back stabbed us in Kashmir issue for the sake of Indians and yet you claim to be holding high moral ground...



Alright dude, keep telling yourself all your problems are Iran's fault.
Your backward economy and your low ranking in science and tech is also Iran's fault. 
The lack of oil and gas reserves in your country is also our fault. Saudi arabia is your savior 

Shah was scum who did not represent Iranian people. I don't care what his relation with your country were.
By the way, India may be your enemy but they are by no means ours. Indians have helped Iran much more than you country ever will. You people think the Iran actually cares about your problem with India? How old are you? 

You scratch our back and we'll scratch yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Side-Winder said:


> im pretty damn sure saudi airforce will prove to be a disaster for russia if it attacks...
> 
> damn! Eurofighters,strike eagles hell of force!



Even US will never like to engage directly with Russia militarily, Russians have impeccable variety of killer missiles and submarines power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I guess he was talking about a situation in which Iran falls under attack by the west



He means russia


----------



## chauvunist

Falon said:


> Alright dude, keep telling yourself all your problems are Iran's fault.
> Your backward economy and your low ranking in science and tech is also Iran's fault.
> The lack of oil and gas reserves in your country is also our fault. Saudi arabia is your savior
> 
> Shah was scum who did not represent Iranian people. I don't care what his relation with your country were.
> By the way, India may be your enemy but they are by no means ours. Indians have helped Iran much more than you country ever will. You people think the Iran actually cares about your problem with India? How old are you?
> 
> You scratch our back and we'll scratch yours.




You befriend our enemy but somehow you expect us to cut ties with S.Arabia just because Holy Iran Don't like S.Arabia...You scratch our back and we'll scratch yours..simple as that..

P.S : Last time i heard your best friend India voted against you in IAEA and they summoned you Ambassador in New Delhi over the seized ship...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falon

chauvunist said:


> You befriend our enemy but somehow you expect us to cut ties with S.Arabia just because Holy Iran Don't like S.Arabia...You scratch our back and we'll scratch yours..simple as that..
> 
> P.S : Last time i heard your best friend India voted against you in IAEA and they summoned you Ambassador in New Delhi over the seized ship...




You can attempt to go in circles but remember, Pakistan has lot more to loose in this game.
India has a lot more to offer to Iran than your country. In the long run, even China will choose India over Pakistan.

I never said Iran-India never have any problems. But they sure as hell ain't supporting the Al-saud family and are a slave to them. Iran-India ties will grow exponentially and you will see both nations prosper and grow their ties whilst your country crumbles further and further by the hand of these wahabis a whom your country is riddles by. Then we'll just sit back and laugh whilst you try and blame Iran for the sunni suicide bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Falon said:


> You can attempt to go in circles but remember, Pakistan has lot more to loose in this game.
> India has a lot more to offer to Iran than your country. In the long run, even China will choose India over Pakistan.
> 
> I never said Iran-India never have any problems. But they sure as hell ain't supporting the Al-saud family and are a slave to them. Iran-India ties will grow exponentially and you will see both nations prosper and grow their ties whilst your country crumbles further and further by the hand of these wahabis a whom your country is riddles by. Then we'll just sit back and laugh whilst you try and blame Iran for the sunni suicide bombers.




Good luck to your Romance with India..


http://www.defence.pk/forums/iranian-defence/274330-iran-having-no-friends.html...:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PoKeMon

Attack on Iraq, Afghanistan and probably Iran/Syria wont be considered as war on islam but an attack on saudi would be. So much of hypocritical ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Zarvan said:


> Sir whole Muslim world would come Sir specially you would see the forces of Morroco UAE OMAN Algeria Tunisia Indonesia Egypt and Malaysia Bahrain and Qatar and from other parts but the only thing is Russia is not that stupid



Hi,

My good man---the whole of the islamic world reflects like a bundle of spaghetti----very tough on the outside---but actually extremely brittle and ready to shatter---and if you pour water on it---it goes 'sogy'. 

But as you are the reflection of a true iislamic warrior----we expect nothing much from you except all talk of bravado and steam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kas786

Falon said:


> Alright dude, keep telling yourself all your problems are Iran's fault.
> Your backward economy and your low ranking in science and tech is also Iran's fault.
> The lack of oil and gas reserves in your country is also our fault. Saudi arabia is your savior
> 
> Shah was scum who did not represent Iranian people. I don't care what his relation with your country were.
> By the way, India may be your enemy but they are by no means ours. Indians have helped Iran much more than you country ever will. You people think the Iran actually cares about your problem with India? How old are you?
> 
> You scratch our back and we'll scratch yours.



Well, let me just say that not all Pakistanis share his opinion. You can love India all you want but when it comes to numbers, Pakistanis are the most pro-Iranian people in the world. It's a fact, look it up if you want to.

Second of all, yes it may be disputed whether or not Pakistan has helped Iran with nuclear technology, but there's strong evidence that Pakistan has helped in some ways, at the very least, given Iran some documents and blueprints.And also, we're still one of the very few countries that are today, currently supporting your right to nuclear technology, despite the fact that Iran criticized Pakistan when it conducted its nuclear tests. We have *been* scratching your back.

But I agree, the Saudi regime, although has been helpful at times, nowadays, they are proving to be very detrimental, with their interference in the internal affairs of Middle Eastern and other Islamic countries. With time, I can see Pakistan ditching SA as its important partner and siding with Iran, but it will take time for the country to change our old ideas, that are very deeply rooted in the minds of the citizens, as you may have seen form this thread.

Like I've said before, we can make the case that Pakistan is obligated to protect Makkah and Madinah, were the cities in danger (although the cities are said to be protected by Allah). No country has shown the interest or ambition to attack them, however. So in this case, we are not obligated to protect the Saudi regime, not in the current position that we are in, and certainly not at the risk of being wiped off the face of the map. We've got bigger problems of our own.


----------



## Arzamas 16

Neptune said:


> This isn't monopoly dear. Checnia was supposed to be your backyard too...



The same Chechnya that we annihilated and defeated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Arzamas 16 said:


> The same Chechnya that we annihilated and defeated



After they humiliated you the first go round, don't forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arzamas 16

Aeronaut said:


> Whatever it is son, there are 15 active separatist movements in mother Russia, as we speak. We don't need to waste a bullet on a stupid bear. *Im sure you'll love seeing petrodollars and Russian made arms flowing to them. They'll do what's needed.*




 go head and send it to them, but then...........


Don't be surprised if we do this again 

Operation Lentil (Caucasus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arzamas 16 said:


> go head and send it to them, but then...........
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if we do this again
> 
> Operation Lentil (Caucasus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It means mother Russia is about to get shagged again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

Mamba said:


> After they humiliated you the* first go round*, don't forget.




Our country was in complete chaos in the first go round around, but after we got our **** together we dealt with the problem.


----------



## KingMamba

Arzamas 16 said:


> Our country was in complete chaos in the first go round around, but after we got our **** together we dealt with the problem.



Doesn't matter they can say they were in complete chaos when you beat them the second time round, don't underestimate your enemy sir.



Arzamas 16 said:


> go head and send it to them, but then...........
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if we do this again
> 
> Operation Lentil (Caucasus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Russia ain't no soviet union, and Putin ain't no Stalin.


----------



## Developereo

Zarvan said:


> Russia is not that stupid



I agree. Russia doesn't want to get involved in Muslim v/s Muslim conflict.
No matter which side it picks, the other side will create trouble in Chechnya, Dagestan and other republics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Doritos11 said:


> USA & NATO would lead the war, Arabs and other Islam countries would send a few thousand forces for posing and taking pictures of them, we saw that happened before, strong confirmation is there.
> 
> Forget any help from muslim governments.



Mr you would see soon they would help other wise their people would take them out all the forces from the Muslim world would join in



Aeronaut said:


> It means mother Russia is about to get shagged again.



Sir don't waste time in talking to these guys if Saudi is attacked whole Muslim army would jump in they won't have any other choice but I and you know Russia is not that stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

During the first round---the term ' war on terror had not evolved'---so russia was hesitant---since the term war on terror came out---and the life of muslims became worth less than rabid dogs----it became a wipe out. If chechens dare start any problems right now---they will be completely wiped out.

There is nobody left to shed tears for dead muslims in the west anymore. Actually there is no one who sheds tears for them in their own countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Mamba said:


> After they humiliated you the first go round, don't forget.




Hi,

So you are happy about the little humiliation---but then what about afterwards---when the chechens were wiped out----. Thousands of chechen women raped and slaughtered---girls and boys molested and then killed---.

You 'muslims' are so disgusting and pathetic that you would want to clap your hands and laugh and make fun of the few obstacles that the opponent had---but you completely ignore the death and murder and slaughter of your thousands and thousand of men, women, children, boys and girls----you 'muslims are disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Whatever it is son, there are 15 active separatist movements in mother Russia, as we speak. We don't need to waste a bullet on a stupid bear. Im sure you'll love seeing petrodollars and Russian made arms flowing to them. They'll do what's needed.



Let's rock the stage homie  

I got your back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Mamba said:


> After they humiliated you the first go round, don't forget.



They did'nt forget, hence they came back finished the job in '99. Pure decimation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

First of all, we call it the *RSAF* dude . Second of all, the Russians don't have the stomch to wage a war with Greece, let alone confronting great powers like France or the UK.  


iajdani said:


> If Russia wants they will destroy SAF fighters in their own air space from Mediterranean. They have that capability and they are still a super power.
> Even the countries who made those Eurofighters will not mess with Russians.



After what? slapping in a bath of blood?  Don't you really think that was too much for the Russians to take? 


ExtraOdinary said:


> They did'nt forget, hence they came back finished the job in '99. Pure decimation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> We broke USSR same will happen to pathetic Russia which is left that too would become history



We broke the USSR and are still haunted by the aftermath up till now. So i suggest you to be less proud of the blunder we committed then allowing Jehad and what not from our territory resulting into the mess we are today with end nowhere. 
Saudi Arabia is the center for the largest holly places but that does not give the kings the right to destroy other countries with their proxies while they enjoy luxurious lives with God knows how many wives. They need to be held accountable for their deeds and we have our own mess to take care off, we should not follow them blindly. 
Russia does not seem to be in the mood to strike SA anywhere so this whole discussion is moot however even if they do they are going to strike strategic oil fields and military posts and not the holy sites because that would not serve any purpose to them other then alienating the whole Muslim community. 
So we need to back off. Pakistani has suffered enough because of this Muslim Ummah BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Yzd Khalifa said:


> First of all, we call it the *RSAF* dude . Second of all, the Russians don't have the stomch to wage a war with Greece, let alone confronting great powers like France or the UK.
> 
> 
> After what? slapping in a bath of blood?  Don't you really think that was too much for the Russians to take?



It was more of a wake up call for them. They did get their act together after what happened in the 1st war.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ExtraOdinary said:


> It was more of a wake up call for them. They did get their act together after what happened in the 1st war.



You don't get to see what I was implying. The fact that a bunch of fighters slapped a superpower in the face is utterly outrageous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> We broke the USSR and are still haunted by the aftermath up till now. So i suggest you to be less proud of the blunder we committed then allowing Jehad and what not from our territory resulting into the mess we are today with end nowhere.
> Saudi Arabia is the center for the largest holly places but that does not give the kings the right to destroy other countries with their proxies while they enjoy luxurious lives with God knows how many wives. They need to be held accountable for their deeds and we have our own mess to take care off, we should not follow them blindly.
> Russia does not seem to be in the mood to strike SA anywhere so this whole discussion is moot however even if they do they are going to strike strategic oil fields and military posts and not the holy sites because that would not serve any purpose to them other then alienating the whole Muslim community.
> So we need to back off. Pakistani has suffered enough because of this Muslim Ummah BS.



We are not in them mess because of that Jihad we would have been in the mess if we wouldn't had done it than we would have been facing Russia all alone and Russia would have taken us out to if you choose dumb leaders after Zia Ul Haq than that is your fault not of that Jehad Sir and I give a dam about Kings but attack on Saudi Arabai can't be tolerated what ever Kings are doing Muslims would solve it on their own no need of Russian or any other to do something


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> We are not in them mess because of that Jihad we would have been in the mess if we wouldn't had done it than we would have been facing Russia all alone and Russia would have taken us out to if you choose dumb leaders after Zia Ul Haq than that is your fault not of that Jehad Sir and I give a dam about Kings but attack on Saudi Arabai can't be tolerated what ever Kings are doing *Muslims would solve it on their own* no need of Russian or any other to do something



Tell this to saudis who are financing and advocating US military intervention in Syria and who are sponsoring coups and terrorists and spreading hate and yes you should give a damn because their policies is also directly effecting Pakistan. Look at how intolerant our society has become, the killings of shia is a prime example of this intolerance. Zia was not a leader, he was a tyrant, a dictator and what Pakistan is today is because of his ill deeds and what he allowed to grow inside Pakistan in the name of jihad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> Tell this to saudis who are financing and advocating US military intervention in Syria and who are sponsoring coups and terrorists and spreading hate and yes you should give a damn because their policies is also directly effecting Pakistan. Look at how intolerant our society has become, the killings of shia is a prime example of this intolerance. Zia was not a leader, he was a tyrant, a dictator and what Pakistan is today is because of his ill deeds and what he allowed to grow inside Pakistan in the name of jihad.


Yes if they would not learn their own people would throw them out yes we need to get rid of Bashar because he is nothing but a mass murderer but USA should not be allowed to do it but for this attack on Saudi Arabia would also not be tolerated at all and USA is doing a blunder because destroying Assad Force would mean giving free hand to Al Qaeda


----------



## Neptune

Arzamas 16 said:


> The same Chechnya that we annihilated and defeated



Don't lie to me, i'm Circassian. I know the every single sh¡t happening there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Russians are bsing.... they dnt have the balls or the tools to mess with americas frnd ksa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> First of all, we call it the *RSAF* dude . Second of all, the Russians don't have the stomch to wage a war with Greece, let alone confronting *great powers like France or the UK*.
> 
> 
> After what? slapping in a bath of blood?  Don't you really think that was too much for the Russians to take?




You have not idea what you talking about.

Forgot about EU intervention in Bosnia when those great power had go back to USA crying after getting a bloody nose from the Serbs???

It will take only a matter of weeks for Russians to over run those great powers without USA in the scene.


----------



## TopCat

Russian will not attack KSA but if you hand them over an excuse like attacking any of their assets they will certainly flatten you with bomb and USA will be nowhere near before the wreath subside.


----------



## TheRafael00000

iajdani said:


> You have not idea what you talking about.
> 
> Forgot about EU intervention in Bosnia when those great power had go back to USA crying after getting a bloody nose from the Serbs???
> 
> It will take only a matter of weeks for Russians to over run those great powers without USA in the scene.



Russia won't do that. Considering the French and British are on SAudi side and as Russia is all time Turk enemy-Russia will just face a New era Creamier battle. They will go down for the last time as even their oil earned money won't be able to take the load of economic fall. Don't forget even in 2003 their GDP was below Pakistan!


----------



## TopCat

TheRafael00000 said:


> Russia won't do that. Considering the French and British are on SAudi side and as Russia is all time Turk enemy-Russia will just face a New era Creamier battle. They will go down for the last time as even their oil earned money won't be able to take the load of economic fall. Don't forget even in 2003 their GDP was below Pakistan!



Did you ever look at the size of that country before you talk about economic fall. They care little about Economic numbers as they have unlimited resources to wage a ware for unlimited time span. A war will even boost their domestic economy. What they need is manpower and central asian republics are filled with them who are their ally. And when it comes to pounding American allies, then you know who will be in their side? The awaken dragon!!!


----------



## Side-Winder

[Bregs];4729060 said:


> Even US will never like to engage directly with Russia militarily, Russians have impeccable variety of killer missiles and submarines power





iajdani said:


> If Russia wants they will destroy SAF fighters in their own air space from Mediterranean. They have that capability and they are still a super power.
> Even the countries who made those Eurofighters will not mess with Russians.



i know very well who the russians are and what they are capable of --- however taking on a fleet comprising of typhoons and strike eagles is not a walk in garden --- russians will have to dedicate a big part of their fleet to counter them --- sure they can but saudis with this power are fully capable of defending themselves...

plus,if russians launch a full fledged attack --- you will see many other muslim countries including pakistan backing up saudis -- and possibly the americans too as they are allies of saudis,

all in all,it becomes obvious that this attack would prove costly for russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

iajdani said:


> Russian will not attack KSA but if you hand them over an excuse like attacking any of their assets they will certainly flatten you with bomb and USA will be nowhere near before the wreath subside.



I don't think that KSA had never and will certainly never be the aggressor. Maybe your warmongering mentality is taking it too far, but hey, We are very rational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So you are happy about the little humiliation---but then what about afterwards---when the chechens were wiped out----. Thousands of chechen women raped and slaughtered---girls and boys molested and then killed---.
> 
> You 'muslims' are so disgusting and pathetic that you would want to clap your hands and laugh and make fun of the few obstacles that the opponent had---but you completely ignore the death and murder and slaughter of your thousands and thousand of men, women, children, boys and girls----you 'muslims are disgusting.



I made my point clear in post 158.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

EMERCOM said:


> Keep barking . Once we use our bioweapons there will be nowhere to hide and we will decimate the ummah in a matter of less than week. And we have exterminated and converted muslims and conquered muslim empires for centuries. Also we will get your lovely lands of the middle east which are laden with oil.



The psychologists term it as ' maladaptive day dreaming '

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Such a big thread when chances of attack by Russia are as good as nil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Escalation: Vladimir Putin Reportedly Threatens Saudi Arabia With Massive Counter-Strike | The Daily Sheeple
Saudis offer Russia secret oil deal if it drops Syria - Telegraph


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Penguin said:


> Escalation: Vladimir Putin Reportedly Threatens Saudi Arabia With Massive Counter-Strike | The Daily Sheeple
> Saudis offer Russia secret oil deal if it drops Syria - Telegraph




-_- you can't be serious are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

[Bregs];4732314 said:


> Such a big thread when chances of attack by Russia are as good as nil



It seems Obama is also faltering though. Otherwise by now US usually invades and seeing B-52s over another country is a usual sight. If he has delayed it this long means something is pressing. 

Putin won't budge and BO can't make him budge. If he flaunts the UNSC mandate, then Russians will take action on some other front, if not attacking Saudi.

The problem is, attacking Saudi would obliterate a lot of economies because of the impossible oil prices. They supply a lot of countries and if even a few handfuls of Yakhonts hit their oil rigs, forget using your car for a very long time.


----------



## Tshering22

[Bregs];4732314 said:


> Such a big thread when chances of attack by Russia are as good as nil



It seems Obama is also faltering though. Otherwise by now US usually invades and seeing B-52s over another country is a usual sight. If he has delayed it this long means something is pressing. 

Putin won't budge and BO can't make him budge. If he flaunts the UNSC mandate, then Russians will take action on some other front, if not attacking Saudi.

The problem is, attacking Saudi would obliterate a lot of economies because of the impossible oil prices. They supply a lot of countries and if even a few handfuls of Yakhonts hit their oil rigs, forget using your car for a very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Yzd Khalifa said:


> -_- you can't be serious are you?



Just posted articles, gave no opinion on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Penguin said:


> Just posted articles, gave no opinion on them.



Yes sir  I'm just saying.


----------



## The SC

SwAggeR said:


> You mean 200 million Muslims down ??



That is what might be left in India.


----------



## Sam1980

WHAT?! WHAT?


----------



## Takaavar

Good bye Zaudi Arabia and its Wahhabis (we miss you al-Hasani and others )


----------



## T-123456

Do people actually believe this fantasy news?
Its the same news as Israel attacking Iran.


----------



## Echo_419

Tshering22 said:


> It seems Obama is also faltering though. Otherwise by now US usually invades and seeing B-52s over another country is a usual sight. If he has delayed it this long means something is pressing.
> 
> Putin won't budge and BO can't make him budge. If he flaunts the UNSC mandate, then Russians will take action on some other front, if not attacking Saudi.
> 
> The problem is, attacking Saudi would obliterate a lot of economies because of the impossible oil prices. They supply a lot of countries and if even a few handfuls of Yakhonts hit their oil rigs, forget using your car for a very long time.




Are yaar I don't know what is wrong with USA & Russia Nukes Nukes toh aise chilate hai ke 
Nukes nahi Pyaj,Aloo ho


----------



## Takaavar

T-123456 said:


> Do people actually believe this fantasy news?
> Its the same news as Israel attacking Iran.



Turkey is next, take care


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Mamba said:


> Indians are Eunuchs



No, our leadership is.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Takaavar said:


> Good bye Zaudi Arabia and its Wahhabis (we miss you al-Hasani and others )



Have you ever thought what the consequences will be to the Russians?


----------



## Takaavar

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Have you ever thought what the consequences will be to the Russians?



Sending your wahhabi Chechen terrorists to blow themselves up here and there?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Takaavar said:


> Sending your wahhabi Chechen terrorists to blow themselves up here and there?



Go figure  But the Russians won't commit suicide


----------



## Takaavar

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Go figure  But the Russians won't commit *suicide*



You are taking your suicide bombers too seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Takaavar said:


> Turkey is next, take care


Wouldnt it be easier,first Turkey then KSA?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Takaavar said:


> You are taking your suicide bombers too seriously



What suicide bombers  

My dear, you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## GoodoldBoy

If the US strikes ANY Russian allies without a security council resolution, the united nations ceases to exist. Russia will reply in kind. Saudi Arabia and Israel will become prime targets. The saudis are expecting the US to save them. They must not know us yankees always play both sides and we wont commit suicide for them....we will just make a deal with whoever makes it out alive.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GoodoldBoy said:


> If the US strikes ANY Russian allies without a security council resolution, the united nations ceases to exist. Russia will reply in kind. Saudi Arabia and Israel will become prime targets. The saudis are expecting the US to save them. They must not know us yankees always play both sides and we wont commit suicide for them....we will just make a deal with whoever makes it out alive.



No, when it comes to our national security, we don't trust anyone unless you want to fool yourself then be it.  

Stop acting americanly, you're making fool of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodoldBoy

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, when it comes to our national security, we don't trust anyone unless you want to fool yourself then be it.
> 
> Stop acting americanly, you're making fool of yourself.


 says the terrorist supporting propagandist with 7000 posts in 7 months.....put a sock in it....youre done....


----------



## Arabian Legend

GoodoldBoy said:


> says the terrorist supporting propagandist with 7000 posts in 7 months.....put a sock in it....youre done....



And you left speechless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

in my opinion if Russia attacks KSA .. Tunisia ; Algeria; and all Arab will defend the holy land ( Mecca and Al Madina Al Monawara )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GoodoldBoy said:


> says the terrorist supporting propagandist with 7000 posts in 7 months.....put a sock in it....youre done....



What's wrong with you? Are you deadly jealous at how interactive I'm in here?  .. 7000 posts is a drop in the ocean among the top ten posters, you chin-wag.



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> in my opinion if Russia attacks KSA .. Tunisia ; Algeria; and all Arab will defend the holy land ( Mecca and Al Madina Al Monawara )



The Russians won't commit suicide bro, give it a rest. 

Once again, congrats for receiving the Leopard 2s. 

Soon KSA will get them too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodoldBoy

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What's wrong with you? Are you deadly jealous at how interactive I'm in here?  .. 7000 posts is a drop in the ocean among the top ten posters, you chin-wag.
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians won't commit suicide bro, give it a rest.
> 
> Once again, congrats for receiving the Leopard 2s.
> 
> Soon KSA will get them too





jealous? who me? no way dude....your moms basement must be awesome....and the fact that you spend all day talking inly to men......well.......we had heard stories about you wahabist and young boys....so i guess you vit the bill.........


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GoodoldBoy said:


> jealous? who me? no way dude....your moms basement must be awesome....and the fact that you spend all day talking inly to men......well.......we had heard stories about you wahabist and young boys....so i guess you vit the bill.........



Twerp, stop talking nonsense then, GTFO.


----------



## GoodoldBoy

yeah....i dont think ill do that.....you have close to 7000 posts of pure nonsensical bullshiit and that hasnt stopped you........




Yzd Khalifa said:


> Twerp, stop talking nonsense then, GTFO.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GoodoldBoy said:


> yeah....i dont think ill do that.....you have close to 7000 posts of pure nonsensical bullshiit and that hasnt stopped you........



Back on the 7000 posts track?


----------



## GoodoldBoy

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Back on the 7000 posts track?




why u mad tho? its the truth....youre either a paid propagandist or you lead a very sad and pitiful life.....its not something to be overlooked......


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GoodoldBoy said:


> why u mad tho? its the truth....youre either a paid propagandist or you lead a very sad and pitiful life.....its not something to be overlooked......



Get an iPad and see what will happen.


----------



## Karasonmuno

Sigh...I just hope the Syrian situation resolves itself soon...it is tearing apart the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodoldBoy

Karasonmuno said:


> Sigh...I just hope the Syrian situation resolves itself soon...it is tearing apart the Middle East.



As of right now the SAA is destroying whats left of the terrorist drug addicts........some arab slave states are still sending foreign mercenaries......but they die as well...........soon enough the wahabi terrorists will get tired of being slaughtered in Syria and move on to much softer bellies.........saudi arabia jordan or turkey perhaps?...............


----------



## Black Eagle 90

All the Muslim world especially Arab countries should try to look towards their military and build them up quickly as possible especially their Navies with Submarines; they should try to JV with EU and US on different project especially on Electrical and Electronics along with mechanical and Chemical too...


----------



## Black Eagle 90

All the Muslim world especially Arab countries should try to look towards their military and build them up quickly as possible especially their Navies with Submarines; they should try to JV with EU and US on different project especially on Electrical and Electronics along with mechanical and Chemical too...


----------



## HariPrasad

[MENTION][/MENTION]Actually I am eager to know What SA possess to counter Russia in case Russia attacks SA, I mean Surface air missiles, fighter planes etc.

@Yzd Khalifa


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

HariPrasad said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]Actually I am eager to know What SA possess to counter Russia in case Russia attacks SA, I mean Surface air missiles, fighter planes etc.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa



Hey there  

Practically, an attack from Russia on Saudi Arabia is most likely impossible due to the long distance between both countries. 

We do have the Peace Shield " Saudi Iron Dome " which can intercept rockets in case of any attack by whatever country as well as AWACS's, and our warplanes can shoot such missiles down if needed. 

The only country that may happen to have a plan to attack us - in my opinion - is Iran.


----------



## HariPrasad

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hey there
> 
> Practically, an attack from Russia on Saudi Arabia is most likely impossible due to the long distance between both countries.
> 
> We do have the Peace Shield " Saudi Iron Dome " which can intercept rockets in case of any attack by whatever country as well as AWACS's, and our warplanes can shoot such missiles down if needed.
> 
> The only country that may happen to have a plan to attack us - in my opinion - is Iran.



OK. 

I think SA has Eurofighter to counter any plane. Do SA have PAC 3? 



> We do have the Peace Shield " Saudi Iron Dome " which can intercept rockets in case of any attack by whatever country as well as AWACS's, and our warplanes can shoot such missiles down if needed.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...-hit-s-arab-reprisal-fo-15.html#ixzz2hg8w852g



Is Saudi Iron Dome the same Israeli stuff or something else?

How can war plane shoot down Missile?


----------



## HariPrasad

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hey there
> 
> Practically, an attack from Russia on Saudi Arabia is most likely impossible due to the long distance between both countries.
> 
> We do have the Peace Shield " Saudi Iron Dome " which can intercept rockets in case of any attack by whatever country as well as AWACS's, and our warplanes can shoot such missiles down if needed.
> 
> The only country that may happen to have a plan to attack us - in my opinion - is Iran.



OK. 

I think SA has Eurofighter to counter any plane. Do SA have PAC 3? 



> We do have the Peace Shield " Saudi Iron Dome " which can intercept rockets in case of any attack by whatever country as well as AWACS's, and our warplanes can shoot such missiles down if needed.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...-hit-s-arab-reprisal-fo-15.html#ixzz2hg8w852g



Is Saudi Iron Dome the same Israeli stuff or something else?

How can war plane shoot down Missile?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Yes, sir we do have PAC 3. 

We've got the Typhoons, and the Tornados - remanufactured - F-15 Eagle as well as the strike eagle. 


HariPrasad said:


> OK.
> 
> I think SA has Eurofighter to counter any plane. Do SA have PAC 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Saudi Iron Dome the same Israeli stuff or something else?
> 
> How can war plane shoot down Missile?



A war plane can shoot a missile by intercepting it! 

And Yes, when we upgrade our peace shield it will be more like of an iron dome.


----------



## HariPrasad

@Yzd Khalifa




> Yes, sir we do have PAC 3.
> 
> We've got the Typhoons, and the Tornados - remanufactured - F-15 Eagle as well as the strike eagle.



That is a very significant capability.



> A war plane can shoot a missile by intercepting it!
> 
> And Yes, when we upgrade our peace shield it will be more like of an iron dome.



If you mean cruise missile, I agree with you.

I fully agree with last sentence of your post. 

Just for my curiosity , Whether SA have Iron dome or Arrow Series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> If you mean cruise missile, I agree with you.


Yes! Storm shadow says yes  



HariPrasad said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very significant capability.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean cruise missile, I agree with you.
> 
> I fully agree with last sentence of your post.
> 
> Just for my curiosity , Whether SA have Iron dome or Arrow Series?



No, the peace shields consists of series of battries of patriots among others.


----------



## HariPrasad

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes! Storm shadow says yes
> 
> 
> 
> No, the peace shields consists of series of battries of patriots among others.



That is Funny. Thanks.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

HariPrasad said:


> That is Funny. Thanks.



What is funny o O?


----------



## HariPrasad

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What is funny o O?



Peace shield consist of Missiles. Isn't it. 

I like that.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

HariPrasad said:


> Peace shield consist of Missiles. Isn't it.
> 
> I like that.



I don't see a funny thing, maybe you do. Anyway, nice talking to you budd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Seriously which toddler did puke all over that clown GoodoldBoy?

He is hilarious.



Barks like a wild dog.


----------



## vK_man

HariPrasad said:


> That is Funny. Thanks.



Russia has missiles like Kh-80 and Kh-90. Then you also gone the long range Yakhonts with 600 km range.Also the 5000 km Kh-101 .A few of them on the oil facilities and terminals and Saudi economy will collapse and Saudi Arabia will fall in civil war and revolution.


----------



## vK_man

@HariPrasad, I was wrong .Kh-101 has range of 10000 km..



> The Russian Air Force will accept into service in 2013 the new Raduga Kh-101 cruise missile, capable of delivering precision strikes with a conventional warhead at long-distance, an Air Force source told Izvestia on Wednesday.
> The new missile, currently being flight-tested, will be able to hit targets with an accuracy of just 30 feet (10 meters) at ranges of up to 6,000 miles (10,000 km), giving Long-Range Aviation its first precision-strike long-range weapon, the paper says.
> Russian Air Force to Get New Cruise Missile in 2013 | Defense | RIA Novosti


----------



## Audio

Arabs and Pakistanis as usually post before doing at least some thinking about the thing. Your comradery is admirable, but some times, doing calculus is better.
There's even a mod ranking Jordanian AF above Russian. Lol, i'd be too embarrased to ever again post on this site if i wrote something on the level of that.

I know it's false news and all that, but if Iran gives overflight rights, Russia can dissect Arabian peninsula. They might not have top of the line planes, but they have good enough and in big enough numbers to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vK_man

Audio said:


> Arabs and Pakistanis as usually post before doing at least some thinking about the thing. Your comradery is admirable, but some times, doing calculus is better.
> 
> I know it's false news and all that, but if Iran gives overflight rights, Russia can dissect Arabian peninsula. They might not have top of the line planes, but they have good enough and in big enough numbers to do it.



even that would not be needed. Just launch a few kh-555 from akulas or sierra class submarines in the arabian sea. Watch the fun when the oil processing facilities and oil terminals blow up.


----------



## Audio

vK_man said:


> even that would not be needed. Just launch a few kh-555 from akulas or sierra class submarines in the arabian sea. Watch the fun when the oil processing facilities and oil terminals blow up.



Yea, not really. That would mean the subs would have to be in the Indian ocean. Where they would be prone to detection (even before the actual firing, when the hostilities mount) and hunting (after firing). 
A simpler, more Russian solution is just to fly bombers and release weapons either in Russia itself, over Azerbaijan to the south or Iran even further south. Then return and repeat. The only question in this theory is the availability of long range accurate missiles, ie their stockpile.

_And i'm no way advocating for the premise of this thread. Just my 2 cents on how one would attack KSA if playing with Russian cards._


----------



## vK_man

Audio said:


> Yea, not really. That would mean the subs would have to be in the Indian ocean. Where they would be prone to detection (even before the actual firing, when the hostilities mount) and hunting (after firing).
> A simpler, more Russian solution is just to fly bombers and release weapons either in Russia itself, over Azerbaijan to the south or Iran even further south. Then return and repeat. The only question in this theory is the availability of long range accurate missiles, ie their stockpile.



Akulas are pretty good and silent.Not that prone to detection.



> A Russian attack submarine slipped into the Gulf of Mexico undetected and sailed through US strategic waters for weeks without the US Navy noticing, it was reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The US military didn't even know about the presence of the Akula-class nuclear submarine earlier this year until after it had already left the gulf, still carrying a payload of long-range missiles.
> 
> The revelation is part of a startling trend of Russian incursions as the former Cold War foe ramps up its military might under the leadership of President Vladimir Putin.



Russian attack submarine slipped past US Navy and patrolled Gulf of Mexico for weeks undetected | Mail Online

Though yes I cannot say the same for the sierra class submarine.


----------



## Audio

vK_man said:


> Akulas are pretty good and silent.Not that prone to detection.
> 
> Russian attack submarine slipped past US Navy and patrolled Gulf of Mexico for weeks undetected | Mail Online
> 
> Though yes I cannot say the same for the sierra class submarine.



You're overthinking it. A sub has to go there, taking time if not increasing risks. In any case you need to know in advance you will use them and plan accordingly. Easier to just fly from airfields in Russia, doesn't need that much advance notice either.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

vK_man said:


> Russia has missiles like Kh-80 and Kh-90. Then you also gone the long range Yakhonts with 600 km range.Also the 5000 km Kh-101 .A few of them on the oil facilities and terminals and Saudi economy will collapse and Saudi Arabia will fall in civil war and revolution.



What oil facilitates are you talking about? Can Russia target all oil facilities at once? - from the East to the central to the South?  

Also, how exactly sure are you about economic collapse? Maybe the Saudis have tremendous amount of foreign exchange, and national reserves? One more question if I may, why are you suggesting a civil war is going to break when the economy collapse? Your logic makes me LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Audio said:


> You're overthinking it. A sub has to go there, taking time if not increasing risks. In any case you need to know in advance you will use them and plan accordingly. Easier to just fly from airfields in Russia, doesn't need that much advance notice either.



The russians currently have some 600-650 fighters in their inventory,that would be a grand total which means mustering them in one go leaving military districts in other parts of the country undefended.Even so,is this number sufficient to subdue all the Gulf countries in an air strike ? They do have some 450-500 modern fighter currently...


----------



## Audio

flamer84 said:


> The russians currently have some 600-650 fighters in their inventory,that would be a grand total which means mustering them in one go leaving military districts in other parts of the country undefended.Even so,is this number sufficient to subdue all the Gulf countries in an air strike ? They do have some 450-500 modern fighter currently...



Tu-22, -95, -160 with long range missiles (Kh-55 variants).


----------



## flamer84

Audio said:


> Tu-22, -95, -160 with long range missiles (Kh-55 variants).



Point taken.


----------

